# Windows must now restart because plug and play service terminated unexpectedly



## iskaalexander (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello all best wishes for us, this is my first post on this forum after searching the help of some kind of malware attacks whether on my laptop.
Whether because of my careless causing virus attacks landed on my laptop.
After I turn on the laptop, the boot process was normal as usual. But as already in the process of logging on and has reached the desktop and there is no 10 second sudden pop up saying "Windows must now restart Because plug and play service terminated unexpectedly" also sometimes appears "Windows must now restart because power service terminated unexpectedly" so continuous thing happened this way.
But when I tried to enter in Safe Mode all of this run smoothly.
Can anyone help? I desperately need help for this problem.
Thank you.

_*hijackthis.txt*_
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 16:24:59, on 06/02/2013
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16457)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
D:\FixBlast.exe
D:\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://google.inklineglobal.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.allgameshome.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.allgameshome.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchamong.com/searchview.php?query={searchTerms}&cat=webs&bar=true
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchamong.com/searchview.php?query={searchTerms}&cat=webs&bar=true
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: Complitly - {0FB6A909-6086-458F-BD92-1F8EE10042A0} - C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\Complitly\Complitly.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MIF5BA~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Advanced SystemCare Browser Protection - {BA0C978D-D909-49B6-AFE2-8BDE245DC7E6} - C:\PROGRA~1\IObit\ADVANC~2\BROWER~1\ASCPLU~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\7.1.361.0\BingExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in - {F3C88694-EFFA-4d78-B409-54B7B2535B14} - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in\TOSHIBAMediaControllerIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\7.1.361.0\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPwrMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TPwrMain.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HSON] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TBS\HSON.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TCrdMain] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\FlashCards\TCrdMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ITSecMng] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\ItSecMng.exe /START
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TSleepSrv] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Sleep Utility\TSleepSrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teco] "%ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TECO\Teco.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosSENotify] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosWaitSrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosWaitSrv] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TosWaitSrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosVolRegulator] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TosVolRegulator\TosVolRegulator.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosNC] %ProgramFiles%\Toshiba\BulletinBoard\TosNcCore.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TosReelTimeMonitor] %ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\ReelTime\TosReelTimeMonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmartAudio] C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\SAII\SAIICpl.exe /t
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Advanced SystemCare 6] "C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 6\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth Manager.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: GomezPEER.lnk = C:\Program Files\Gomez\GomezPEER\bin\GomezPEER.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to TOSHIBA Bulletin Board - res://C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosBBCom.dll/1000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MIF5BA~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MIF5BA~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: AllGamesHome Toolbar - {5FC86FB3-A8B1-400B-8BE7-0EAF0D857F5D} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AllGamesHome Toolbar - {5FC86FB3-A8B1-400B-8BE7-0EAF0D857F5D} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85e1f530-48f4-11d9-9629-08ff2ffc9f67} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MIF5BA~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosNcUi.dll,-229 - {97F922BD-8563-4184-87EE-8C4ACA438823} - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosBBCom.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosNcUi.dll,-228 - {97F922BD-8563-4184-87EE-8C4ACA438823} - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\BulletinBoard\TosBBCom.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - Cmdmapping - (no file) (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5C5F0BC5-8C6A-49FD-B08E-A965ECDA1C87}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{70E4A9A0-5517-429F-AAEB-BB1E370CFCD3}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CBA8F4CE-B224-48B1-989E-8781A9A014B2}: NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced SystemCare Service 6 (AdvancedSystemCareService6) - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 6\ASCService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CDROM_Detect - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AirFlash\C+WEject.exe
O23 - Service: CDROM_Eject_H - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Smartfren Connex CE682 UI\HEject.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree WiMAX Service (cfWiMAXService) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFIWmxSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMScheduler - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA eco Utility Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TPCH Service (TPCHSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe
O23 - Service: UDisk Monitor - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\PROLiNK PCM100 UI\bin\MonServiceUDisk.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 14497 bytes

_*attach.txt file*_
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01)
.
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 16/01/2012 16:46:33
System Uptime: 06/02/2013 15:03:30 (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Intel Corp. | | Base Board Product Name
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz | CPU1 | 2195/1333mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 156 GiB total, 58,69 GiB free.
D: is FIXED (NTFS) - 146 GiB total, 125,841 GiB free.
E: is FIXED (NTFS) - 279 GiB total, 169,718 GiB free.
F: is CDROM ()
H: is Removable
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Description: Security Processor Loader Driver
Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000
Manufacturer: 
Name: Security Processor Loader Driver
PNP Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000
Service: spldr
.
Class GUID: {8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Description: avast! Network Shield Support
Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_ASWTDI\0000
Manufacturer: 
Name: avast! Network Shield Support
PNP Device ID: ROOT\LEGACY_ASWTDI\0000
Service: aswTdi
.
Class GUID: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Description: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Device ID: ROOT\*ISATAP\0002
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Name: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
PNP Device ID: ROOT\*ISATAP\0002
Service: tunnel
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
No restore point in system.
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 (KB2508958)
Updater
Adobe AIR
Adobe Community Help
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop CS4
Adobe Reader 9.5.3
Advanced SystemCare 6
AirFlash
Angry Birds Rio 1.4.2.0
Angry Birds Space
Any Audio Converter 3.0.4
Atheros Bluetooth Filter Driver Package
Atheros Communications Inc.(R) AR81Family Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Driver
Atheros Driver Installation Program
avast! Free Antivirus
BatteryCare 0.9.12.1
BatteryMon V2.1
Bejeweled 3
Bing Bar
Bing Rewards Client Installer
Bluetooth Stack for Windows by Toshiba
Build-a-lot
Cars 2
CCleaner
Chuzzle Deluxe
Conexant HD Audio
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - Capture
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - Content
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - Draw
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - Filters
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - FontNav
CorelDRAW Graphics SUite X4 - ICA
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - IPM
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - Lang EN
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - PP
CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4 - VBA
CorelDRAW(R) Graphics Suite X4
CorelDRAW(R) Graphics Suite X4 - Windows Shell Extension
CPUID CPU-Z 1.61.5
D3DX10
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB982726) 32-Bit Edition
Facebook Video Calling 1.2.0.287
FATE - The Traitor Soul
Fraps (remove only)
Free Pascal 2.6.0
Free Stuff version 1.5
Game Graphic Studio
GomezPEER
Google Chrome
Google Desktop Search
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
gpedt.msc 1.0
ImTOO Video Converter Ultimate 6
Indeo® Software
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Internet Download Manager
Java 7 Update 13
Java Auto Updater
Java(TM) 6 Update 33
Jewel Quest: The Sleepless Star - Collector's Edition
Junk Mail filter update
[email protected] 1.0
LogonStudio
Mad Medley Battle
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.70.0.1100
Media Player Codec Pack 4.2.3
Mesh Runtime
Messenger Companion
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 Beta
Microsoft Application Error Reporting
Microsoft Default Manager
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Professional 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 3 (SP3)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Office Single Image 2010
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
Microsoft Primary Interoperability Assemblies 2005
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft XNA Framework Redistributable 4.0
Microsoft_VC90_ATL_x86
Microsoft_VC90_CRT_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFC_x86
Microsoft_VC90_MFCLOC_x86
Mobile Partner
Mozilla Firefox 18.0.1 (x86 id)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSVCRT
MyTools Library
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Nero 7 Essentials
Norton Internet Security
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 310.70
NVIDIA Control Panel 310.70
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 310.70
NVIDIA HD Audio Driver 1.3.18.0
NVIDIA Install Application
NVIDIA PhysX
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.12.1031
NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver
Partition Wizard Home Edition 4.2
Penguins!
Plants vs. Zombies - Game of the Year
PlayReady PC Runtime x86
Polar Bowler
Pro Evolution Soccer 2012
Pro Evolution Soccer 2013
PROLiNK PCM100 UI
PS TO PC CONVERTER
QT Lite 4.1.0
RapidTyping
RAR Repair Tool v.4.0.1
Realtek USB 2.0 Reader Driver
Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver
Security Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2597166) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2553322) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2007 suites (KB2760416) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553091)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553096)
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553371) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553447) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589320) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598039) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598243) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687501) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687510) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB2760421) 32-Bit Edition 
Security Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2553185) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2597981) 32-Bit Edition
Security Update for Microsoft Word 2010 (KB2760410) 32-Bit Edition
Shollu versi 3.09
Skype Toolbars
Skype 5.10
Smartfren Connex CE682 UI
SPSS 16.0
swMSM
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver
System Requirements Lab for Intel
TOSHIBA Assist
TOSHIBA Bulletin Board
TOSHIBA ConfigFree
TOSHIBA Disc Creator
TOSHIBA eco Utility
TOSHIBA Face Recognition
TOSHIBA Hardware Setup
TOSHIBA HDD/SSD Alert
TOSHIBA Media Controller
TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in
TOSHIBA PC Health Monitor
TOSHIBA Recovery Media Creator
TOSHIBA ReelTime
TOSHIBA Resolution+ Plug-in for Windows Media Player
TOSHIBA Service Station
TOSHIBA Sleep Utility
TOSHIBA Speech System Applications
TOSHIBA Speech System SR Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Speech System TTS Engine(U.S.) Version1.0
TOSHIBA Supervisor Password
TOSHIBA Value Added Package
TOSHIBA Web Camera Application
TOSHIBA Wireless LAN Indicator
Transym TOCR V3.2 Pro
TuneUp Utilities 2013
TuneUp Utilities Language Pack (en-US)
Twin USB Vibration Gamepad
Ultra Alexa
UltraISO Premium V9.53
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft Office 2007 Help for Common Features (KB963673)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553065)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553181) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553267) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553310) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2566458)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2596964) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597091) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2598242) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Access 2007 Help (KB963663)
Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 Help (KB963678)
Update for Microsoft Office Infopath 2007 Help (KB963662)
Update for Microsoft Office OneNote 2007 Help (KB963670)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Help (KB963677)
Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB2760573) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Office Powerpoint 2007 Help (KB963669)
Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Help (KB963667)
Update for Microsoft Office Script Editor Help (KB963671)
Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 Help (KB963665)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2553290) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2589345) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2553248) 32-Bit Edition
Update for Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2010 (KB2553406) 32-Bit Edition
Update Installer for WildTangent Games App
USB Force Wheel
Visual Basic for Applications (R) Core
Visual Basic for Applications (R) Core - English
VLC media player 2.0.5
WeatherBug Alert
Web Assistant 2.0.0.445
WildTangent Games
WildTangent Games App (Toshiba Games)
Win7codecs
Winamp (remove only)
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Mesh
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core
Windows Live MIME IFilter
Windows Live Movie Maker
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live Photo Gallery
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live Remote Client
Windows Live Remote Client Resources
Windows Live Remote Service
Windows Live Remote Service Resources
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin
Windows Updates Downloader
WinRAR 4.11 (32-bit)
WinUtilities Undelete 3.1
Yahoo! Messenger
Yahoo! Software Update
Yahoo! Toolbar
Yontoo 1.10.02
Zuma's Revenge
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
30/01/2013 11:41:45, Error: cdrom [15] - The device, \Device\CdRom0, is not ready for access yet.
06/02/2013 15:04:44, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service NVSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server: {DCAB0989-1301-4319-BE5F-ADE89F88581C}
06/02/2013 15:04:29, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig [10000] - WLAN Extensibility Module has failed to start. Module Path: C:\windows\system32\athihvs.dll Error Code: 21
06/02/2013 15:04:28, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {9E175B6D-F52A-11D8-B9A5-505054503030}
06/02/2013 15:04:28, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service WSearch with arguments "" in order to run the server: {7D096C5F-AC08-4F1F-BEB7-5C22C517CE39}
06/02/2013 15:04:24, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
06/02/2013 15:04:16, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service ShellHWDetection with arguments "" in order to run the server: {DD522ACC-F821-461A-A407-50B198B896DC}
06/02/2013 15:04:12, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: aswSnx aswSP aswTdi discache spldr Tosrfcom Wanarpv6
06/02/2013 15:04:10, Error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The Net.Pipe Listener Adapter service depends the following service: was. This service might not be installed.
06/02/2013 15:04:10, Error: Service Control Manager [7003] - The Net.Msmq Listener Adapter service depends the following service: msmq. This service might not be installed.
06/02/2013 15:04:10, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Net.Tcp Listener Adapter service depends on the Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it.
06/02/2013 15:02:00, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Superfetch service terminated with the following error: The data is invalid.
06/02/2013 15:01:51, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Reboot the machine) after the unexpected termination of the Power service, but this action failed with the following error: A system shutdown has already been scheduled.
06/02/2013 15:01:51, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Reboot the machine) after the unexpected termination of the Plug and Play service, but this action failed with the following error: A system shutdown has already been scheduled.
06/02/2013 15:01:51, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Power service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Reboot the machine.
06/02/2013 15:01:51, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Plug and Play service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Reboot the machine.
06/02/2013 15:01:51, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The DCOM Server Process Launcher service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 60000 milliseconds: Reboot the machine.
06/02/2013 15:01:37, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service [14332] - Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly because CoCreateInstance(CLSID_UPnPDeviceFinder) encountered error '0x80004005'. Verify that the UPnPHost service is running and that the UPnPHost component of Windows is installed properly.
06/02/2013 14:55:16, Error: Service Control Manager [7032] - The Service Control Manager tried to take a corrective action (Reboot the machine) after the unexpected termination of the DCOM Server Process Launcher service, but this action failed with the following error: A system shutdown has already been scheduled.
06/02/2013 14:41:58, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service [14332] - Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly because CoCreateInstance(CLSID_UPnPDeviceFinder) encountered error '0x80070420'. Verify that the UPnPHost service is running and that the UPnPHost component of Windows is installed properly.
06/02/2013 14:40:05, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Defender service terminated with the following error: %%-2147416365
06/02/2013 13:43:38, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service VSS with arguments "" in order to run the server: {E579AB5F-1CC4-44B4-BED9-DE0991FF0623}
06/02/2013 13:26:29, Error: Service Control Manager [7030] - The PEVSystemStart service is marked as an interactive service. However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services. This service may not function properly.
06/02/2013 12:17:10, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service [14333] - Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly due to error '0x800706bf'. Restart your computer, and then try to restart the service.
06/02/2013 11:52:33, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service MSIServer with arguments "" in order to run the server: {000C101C-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}
06/02/2013 11:42:24, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service wuauserv with arguments "" in order to run the server: {E60687F7-01A1-40AA-86AC-DB1CBF673334}
06/02/2013 11:18:18, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: aswSnx aswTdi spldr
06/02/2013 11:18:15, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Software Protection service terminated with the following error: The system cannot find the file specified.
06/02/2013 11:17:47, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder service failed to start due to the following error: The driver was not loaded because the system is booting into safe mode.
06/02/2013 11:17:47, Error: Service Control Manager [7000] - The Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver service failed to start due to the following error: The driver was not loaded because the system is booting into safe mode.
06/02/2013 11:14:20, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting [1001] - The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000008e (0xc0000005, 0x85125795, 0x83d7fa1c, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 020613-19687-01.
06/02/2013 10:26:43, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network List Service service depends on the Network Location Awareness service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
06/02/2013 10:26:40, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netprofm with arguments "" in order to run the server: {A47979D2-C419-11D9-A5B4-001185AD2B89}
06/02/2013 10:26:40, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1068" attempting to start the service netman with arguments "" in order to run the server: {BA126AD1-2166-11D1-B1D0-00805FC1270E}
06/02/2013 10:26:22, Error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: aswRdr aswSnx aswSP aswTdi DfsC discache NetBIOS NetBT nsiproxy Psched rdbss spldr tdx Tosrfcom vwififlt Wanarpv6 WfpLwf
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Workstation service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service depends on the NetBT service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service depends on the Redirected Buffering Sub Sysytem service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The SMB 1.x MiniRedirector service depends on the SMB MiniRedirector Wrapper and Engine service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service driver. service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The Network Location Awareness service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DNS Client service depends on the NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
06/02/2013 10:26:20, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The DHCP Client service depends on the NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
05/02/2013 21:11:44, Error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).
05/02/2013 21:11:44, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Search service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147467243.
05/02/2013 21:11:14, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 2 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
05/02/2013 21:10:42, Error: Service Control Manager [7031] - The Windows Search service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.
05/02/2013 21:10:39, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Search service terminated with service-specific error %%-1073473535.
05/02/2013 21:02:04, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server: {FCA02D56-BF9D-4591-AD41-E59AF763C64A}
05/02/2013 21:01:59, Error: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "1084" attempting to start the service TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc with arguments "" in order to run the server: {5EF1CF5D-87A9-434B-8786-2A08E1C30F6C}
05/02/2013 18:33:06, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service [14333] - Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly due to error '0x800706be'. Restart your computer, and then try to restart the service.
05/02/2013 18:24:23, Error: Microsoft-Windows-WMPNSS-Service [14333] - Service 'WMPNetworkSvc' did not start correctly due to error '0x80080005'. Restart your computer, and then try to restart the service.
05/02/2013 18:12:23, Error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The Windows Search service terminated with service-specific error %%-2147218173.
05/02/2013 17:23:39, Error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The IP Helper service depends on the Network Store Interface Service service which failed to start because of the following error: The dependency service or group failed to start.
05/02/2013 16:46:51, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service service terminated with the following error: %%-2147467243
05/02/2013 16:46:45, Error: Service Control Manager [7023] - The Windows Update service terminated with the following error: %%-2147467243
05/02/2013 11:22:56, Error: Service Control Manager [7009] - A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Windows Error Reporting Service service to connect.
04/02/2013 13:09:21, Error: Service Control Manager [7043] - The TuneUp Utilities Service service did not shut down properly after receiving a preshutdown control.
.
==== End Of File ===========================

*dds.txt file*
DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_x86 NETWORK
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16457 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.13.2
Run by TOSHIBA at 15:18:09 on 2013-02-06
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.62.1033.18.2030.1542 [GMT 7:00]
.
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ================
.
C:\windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\AcroRd32Info.exe
C:\windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://home.allgameshome.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://google.inklineglobal.com
mStart Page = hxxp://home.allgameshome.com/
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.searchamong.com/searchview.php?query={searchTerms}&cat=webs&bar=true
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-6697027465779297:3144322079&ie=ISO-8859-1&sa=Search&q=%s
mURLSearchHooks: {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - <orphaned>
mURLSearchHooks: <No Name>: - LocalServer32 - <no file>
BHO: IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class): {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - c:\program files\internet download manager\IDMIECC.dll
BHO: Complitly: {0FB6A909-6086-458F-BD92-1F8EE10042A0} - c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\complitly\Complitly.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\program files\common files\adobe\acrobat\activex\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - c:\program files\avast software\avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper: {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - c:\program files\windows live\companion\companioncore.dll
BHO: Google Toolbar Helper: {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll
BHO: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer: {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Advanced SystemCare Browser Protection: {BA0C978D-D909-49B6-AFE2-8BDE245DC7E6} - c:\program files\iobit\advanced systemcare 6\browerprotect\ASCPlugin_Protection.dll
BHO: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\program files\microsoft\bingbar\7.1.361.0\BingExt.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: TOSHIBA Media Controller Plug-in: {F3C88694-EFFA-4d78-B409-54B7B2535B14} - c:\program files\toshiba\toshiba media controller plug-in\TOSHIBAMediaControllerIE.dll
TB: &Google: {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll
TB: &Google: {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll
TB: Yahoo! Toolbar: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - c:\program files\yahoo!\companion\installs\cpn2\yt.dll
TB: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - 
TB: avast! WebRep: {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - c:\program files\avast software\avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
uRun: [Sidebar] c:\program files\windows sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [IDMan] c:\program files\internet download manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
uRun: [Advanced SystemCare 6] "c:\program files\iobit\advanced systemcare 6\ASCTray.exe" /AutoStart
mRun: [TPwrMain] c:\program files\toshiba\power saver\TPwrMain.EXE
mRun: [HSON] c:\program files\toshiba\tbs\HSON.exe
mRun: [TCrdMain] c:\program files\toshiba\flashcards\TCrdMain.exe
mRun: [SynTPEnh] c:\program files\synaptics\syntp\SynTPEnh.exe
mRun: [ITSecMng] c:\program files\toshiba\bluetooth toshiba stack\ItSecMng.exe /START
mRun: [TSleepSrv] c:\program files\toshiba\toshiba sleep utility\TSleepSrv.exe
mRun: [Teco] "c:\program files\toshiba\teco\Teco.exe" /r
mRun: [TosSENotify] c:\program files\toshiba\toshiba hdd ssd alert\TosWaitSrv.exe
mRun: [TosWaitSrv] c:\program files\toshiba\tphm\TosWaitSrv.exe
mRun: [Microsoft Default Manager] "c:\program files\microsoft\search enhancement pack\default manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
mRun: [TosVolRegulator] c:\program files\toshiba\tosvolregulator\TosVolRegulator.exe
mRun: [TosNC] c:\program files\toshiba\bulletinboard\TosNcCore.exe
mRun: [TosReelTimeMonitor] c:\program files\toshiba\reeltime\TosReelTimeMonitor.exe
mRun: [NeroFilterCheck] c:\program files\common files\ahead\lib\NeroCheck.exe
mRun: [SmartAudio] c:\program files\conexant\saii\SAIICpl.exe /t
mRun: [GrooveMonitor] "c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
mRun: [avast] "c:\program files\avast software\avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\blueto~1.lnk - c:\program files\toshiba\bluetooth toshiba stack\TosBtMng.exe
StartupFolder: c:\progra~2\micros~1\windows\startm~1\programs\startup\gomezp~1.lnk - c:\program files\gomez\gomezpeer\bin\GomezPEER.exe
uPolicies-Explorer: MemCheckBoxInRunDlg = dword:1
uPolicies-Explorer: NoStrCmpLogical = dword:1
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:255
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-Explorer: NoChangeAnimation = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoStrCmpLogical = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoDrives = dword:0
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
IE: &Google Search - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll/cmsearch.html
IE: Add to TOSHIBA Bulletin Board - c:\program files\toshiba\bulletinboard\TosBBCom.dll/1000
IE: Backward &Links - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll/cmbacklinks.html
IE: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll/cmcache.html
IE: Download all links with IDM - c:\program files\internet download manager\IEGetAll.htm
IE: Download with IDM - c:\program files\internet download manager\IEExt.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\mif5ba~1\office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~1\mif5ba~1\office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: Si&milar Pages - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll/cmsimilar.html
IE: Translate into English - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar.dll/cmtrans.html
IE: {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - {B63DBA5F-523F-4B9C-A43D-65DF1977EAD3} - c:\program files\windows live\companion\companioncore.dll
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - c:\program files\windows live\writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {5FC86FB3-A8B1-400B-8BE7-0EAF0D857F5D} - {5FC86FB3-A8B1-400B-8BE7-0EAF0D857F5D} - <orphaned>
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}
IE: {97F922BD-8563-4184-87EE-8C4ACA438823} - {5D29E593-73A5-400A-B3BD-6B7A1AF05A31} - c:\program files\toshiba\bulletinboard\TosBBCom.dll
.
INFO: HKCU has more than 50 listed domains.
If you wish to scan all of them, select the 'Force scan all domains' option.
.
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0033-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_33-windows-i586.cab
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613} : NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\050535F5051637361633 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.0.4
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\3507565646970284F6473707F647 : DHCPNameServer = 202.134.0.155 202.134.0.155
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\4727566756C6B616028702F6E6A656B6 : NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\4727566756C6B616028702F6E6A656B6 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\554494E4553563 : NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\554494E4553563 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.0.4 180.131.144.144
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\642756560284F6473707F64702350756564697 : DHCPNameServer = 8.8.8.8 192.168.1.254
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\64C616378602A5F6E656 : DHCPNameServer = 202.134.0.155 202.134.0.155
TCP: Interfaces\{2A473650-20CD-4DF3-A403-1E949A784613}\64C6568796E656472427F616462616E646230282D41687E2130302D426073792 : DHCPNameServer = 192.168.1.1
TCP: Interfaces\{5C5F0BC5-8C6A-49FD-B08E-A965ECDA1C87} : NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
TCP: Interfaces\{70E4A9A0-5517-429F-AAEB-BB1E370CFCD3} : NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
TCP: Interfaces\{CBA8F4CE-B224-48B1-989E-8781A9A014B2} : NameServer = 208.67.220.220,208.67.222.123
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\office14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: dssrequest - <Clsid value has no data>
Handler: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
Handler: sacore - <Clsid value has no data>
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - c:\program files\skype\toolbars\internet explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - c:\program files\common files\skype\Skype4COM.dll
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook - {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - c:\program files\microsoft office\office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\
FF - prefs.js: Keyword.Enabled - true
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-6697027465779297:7461124956&ie=ISO-8859-1&sa=Search&q=
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - SearchMyWeb
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - about:home
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-6697027465779297:7461124956&ie=ISO-8859-1&sa=Search&q=
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp - 118.99.123.59
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ftp_port - 8080
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher - 
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.gopher_port - 0
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 118.99.123.59
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 8080
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks - 118.99.123.59
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.socks_port - 8080
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl - 118.99.123.59
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.ssl_port - 8080
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 0
FF - plugin: c:\progra~1\mif5ba~1\office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: c:\progra~1\mif5ba~1\office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: c:\program files\adobe\reader 9.0\reader\air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\microsoft silverlight\5.1.10411.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\npnv3dv.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\wildtangent games\app\browserintegration\registered\0\NP_wtapp.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\windows live\photo gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: c:\users\toshiba\appdata\local\facebook\video\skype\npFacebookVideoCalling.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\NPSWF32_11_5_502_146.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\windows\system32\npmproxy.dll
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-01-01 10:15; {e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}; c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\extensions\{e4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781}.xpi
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-01-06 17:09; {81BF1D23-5F17-408D-AC6B-BD6DF7CAF670}; c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\extensions\{81BF1D23-5F17-408D-AC6B-BD6DF7CAF670}
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-01-26 00:44; [email protected]; c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\extensions\[email protected]
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-01-29 08:53; [email protected]; c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\extensions\[email protected]
FF - ExtSQL: 2013-01-29 09:23; {b0e1b4a6-2c6f-4e99-94f2-8e625d7ae255}; c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\extensions\{b0e1b4a6-2c6f-4e99-94f2-8e625d7ae255}.xpi
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: network.http.pipelining.maxrequests - 8
FF - user.js: network.http.request.max-start-delay - 0
FF - user.js: network.http.max-connections - 48
FF - user.js: network.http.max-connections-per-server - 16
FF - user.js: network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy - 16
FF - user.js: network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server - 8
FF - user.js: browser.turbo.enabled - true
FF - user.js: browser.display.show_image_placeholders - true
FF - user.js: browser.chrome.favicons - false
FF - user.js: browser.urlbar.autocomplete.enabled - true
FF - user.js: content.notify.ontimer - true
FF - user.js: content.interrupt.parsing - true
FF - user.js: content.max.tokenizing.time - 2250000
FF - user.js: content.switch.threshold - 750000
FF - user.js: plugin.expose_full_path - true
FF - user.js: ui.submenuDelay - 0
FF - user.js: browser.search.defaultenginename - SearchMyWeb
FF - user.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-6697027465779297:7461124956&ie=ISO-8859-1&sa=Search&q=
FF - user.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-6697027465779297:7461124956&ie=ISO-8859-1&sa=Search&q=
FF - user.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - SearchMyWeb
FF - user.js: content.notify.backoffcount - 5
FF - user.js: content.notify.interval - 750000
FF - user.js: layout.spellcheckDefault - 0
FF - user.js: network.dns.disableIPv6 - true
FF - user.js: network.http.pipelining - true
FF - user.js: network.http.proxy.pipelining - true
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R2 TVALZFL;TOSHIBA ACPI-Based Value Added Logical and General Purpose Device Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TVALZFL.sys [2009-6-20 12920]
R3 b57nd60x;Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57nd60x.sys [2009-7-14 229888]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\drivers\L1C62x86.sys [2010-11-9 68208]
R3 MEI;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\drivers\HECI.sys [2010-10-20 41088]
R3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nusb3hub.sys [2010-12-11 62336]
R3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nusb3xhc.sys [2010-12-11 141440]
R3 QIOMem;Generic IO & Memory Access;c:\windows\system32\drivers\QIOMem.sys [2009-6-16 9216]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys [2012-11-30 738504]
S1 aswSP;aswSP;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys [2012-11-30 361032]
S2 AdvancedSystemCareService6;Advanced SystemCare Service 6;c:\program files\iobit\advanced systemcare 6\ASCService.exe [2012-11-17 465216]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys [2012-11-30 21256]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [2012-11-30 58680]
S2 avast! Antivirus;avast! Antivirus;c:\program files\avast software\avast\AvastSvc.exe [2012-11-30 44808]
S2 BBSvc;BingBar Service;c:\program files\microsoft\bingbar\7.1.361.0\BBSvc.EXE [2012-2-10 193816]
S2 CDROM_Detect;CDROM_Detect;c:\program files\airflash\C+WEject.exe [2012-5-25 269312]
S2 CDROM_Eject_H;CDROM_Eject_H;c:\program files\smartfren connex ce682 ui\HEject.exe [2012-12-4 267776]
S2 cfWiMAXService;ConfigFree WiMAX Service;c:\program files\toshiba\configfree\CFIWmxSvcs.exe [2010-1-29 185712]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2012-1-30 103992]
S2 ConfigFree Service;ConfigFree Service;c:\program files\toshiba\configfree\CFSvcs.exe [2009-3-11 46448]
S2 IDMWFP;IDMWFP;c:\windows\system32\drivers\idmwfp.sys [2012-8-31 97632]
S2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;c:\program files\malwarebytes' anti-malware\mbamscheduler.exe [2013-2-5 398184]
S2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files\malwarebytes' anti-malware\mbamservice.exe [2013-2-5 682344]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files\skype\updater\Updater.exe [2012-7-13 160944]
S2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;c:\program files\nvidia corporation\3d vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2012-11-30 382824]
S2 TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;TOSHIBA eco Utility Service;c:\program files\toshiba\teco\TecoService.exe [2011-3-2 189880]
S2 UDisk Monitor;UDisk Monitor;c:\program files\prolink pcm100 ui\bin\MonServiceUDisk.exe [2012-11-2 512000]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files\intel\intel(r) management engine components\uns\UNS.exe [2011-8-16 2656280]
S3 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files\microsoft\bingbar\7.1.361.0\SeaPort.EXE [2012-2-10 240408]
S3 BtFilter;Bluetooth LowerFilter Class Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btfilter.sys [2011-8-16 33640]
S3 CT_QUALCOMM_U_drv;Qualcomm EVDO USB Device for Serial Communication;c:\windows\system32\drivers\CT_QUALCOMM_U_drv.sys [2012-5-25 103552]
S3 DrvAgent32;DrvAgent32;c:\windows\system32\drivers\DrvAgent32.sys [2012-12-30 23456]
S3 fssfltr;fssfltr;c:\windows\system32\drivers\fssfltr.sys [2011-8-16 39272]
S3 fsssvc;Windows Live Family Safety Service;c:\program files\windows live\family safety\fsssvc.exe [2010-9-23 1493352]
S3 GamesAppService;GamesAppService;c:\program files\wildtangent games\app\GamesAppService.exe [2010-10-13 206072]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys [2013-2-5 21104]
S3 PGEffect;Pangu effect driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\PGEffect.sys [2011-8-16 33616]
S3 pwdrvio;pwdrvio;c:\windows\system32\pwdrvio.sys [2012-1-16 16456]
S3 pwdspio;pwdspio;c:\windows\system32\pwdspio.sys [2012-1-16 11088]
S3 qcusbserialser;PROLiNK PCM100 Serial Communication;c:\windows\system32\drivers\CT_U_USBSER.sys [2012-11-2 105344]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2012-11-20 14848]
S3 RSUSBSTOR;RtsUStor.Sys Realtek USB Card Reader;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RtsUStor.sys [2012-11-11 197224]
S3 RSUSBVSTOR;RTSUVSTOR.Sys Realtek USB Card Reader;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RtsUVStor.sys [2012-11-11 226408]
S3 SrvHsfHDA;SrvHsfHDA;c:\windows\system32\drivers\VSTAZL3.SYS [2009-7-14 207360]
S3 SrvHsfV92;SrvHsfV92;c:\windows\system32\drivers\VSTDPV3.SYS [2009-7-14 980992]
S3 SrvHsfWinac;SrvHsfWinac;c:\windows\system32\drivers\VSTCNXT3.SYS [2009-7-14 661504]
S3 TMachInfo;TMachInfo;c:\program files\toshiba\toshiba service station\TMachInfo.exe [2011-8-16 54136]
S3 TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service;c:\program files\toshiba\toshiba hdd ssd alert\TosSmartSrv.exe [2010-12-9 112032]
S3 TPCHSrv;TPCH Service;c:\program files\toshiba\tphm\TPCHSrv.exe [2010-12-21 685488]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2012-11-20 49664]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2012-11-20 27136]
S3 USB_BusEnum_H;EVDO Telecom USB Bus Enumerator h;c:\windows\system32\drivers\USB_BusEnum_H.sys [2012-12-4 38400]
S3 USB_BusEnum_T;EVDO Telecom USB Bus Enumerator;c:\windows\system32\drivers\USB_BusEnum_T.sys [2012-4-3 38400]
S3 USB_ETS_H;EVDO Rev A Service USB port h;c:\windows\system32\drivers\USB_ETS_H.sys [2012-12-4 16128]
S3 USB_ETS_T;ZTE ETS Port FFDD;c:\windows\system32\drivers\USB_ETS_T.sys [2012-4-3 16128]
S3 USB_WinMux_H;EVDO Telecom USB MUX Serial Port h;c:\windows\system32\drivers\USB_WinMux_H.sys [2012-12-4 30080]
S3 UsbModemDriver;EVDO Rev A USB Modem h;c:\windows\system32\drivers\USB_MODEM_H.sys [2012-12-4 21504]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-1-20 1343400]
S3 WinRing0_1_2_0;WinRing0_1_2_0;c:\program files\batterycare\WinRing0.sys [2013-1-3 14416]
S4 wlcrasvc;Windows Live Mesh remote connections service;c:\program files\windows live\mesh\wlcrasvc.exe [2010-9-23 51040]
SUnknown Web Assistant Updater;Web Assistant Updater; [x]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-02-06 06:46:23 -------- d-sh--w- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
2013-02-06 06:17:48 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\Doctor Web
2013-02-06 06:04:15 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\appdata\local\temp
2013-02-05 11:27:50 -------- d-----w- C:\found.000
2013-02-05 10:54:57 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\Malwarebytes
2013-02-05 10:54:48 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Malwarebytes
2013-02-05 10:54:44 21104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2013-02-05 10:54:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-02-05 10:54:35 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\appdata\local\Programs
2013-02-05 10:29:19 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\appdata\local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2013-02-05 06:03:00 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\catroot2
2013-02-05 05:00:38 303616 ----a-w- C:\SetACL.exe
2013-02-04 15:15:53 290304 ----a-w- C:\subinacl.exe
2013-02-04 05:32:42 94112 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-01-29 09:22:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Malang Pes Club
2013-01-22 16:30:40 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Windows Updates Downloader
2013-01-17 11:04:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\CCleaner
2013-01-16 06:23:28 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\appdata\local\ApplicationHistory
2013-01-12 04:46:54 110592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\TOCRdll.dll
2013-01-12 04:46:53 154896 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\COMCT232.OCX
2013-01-12 04:46:52 1334032 ----a-w-  c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.dll
2013-01-12 04:46:52 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Transym
2013-01-11 13:10:31 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\appdata\roaming\Online Games Downloader
2013-01-11 13:10:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Online Games Downloader
2013-01-10 15:22:19 -------- d-----w- c:\users\toshiba\appdata\local\PES_2013_Sound_Master_v1
2013-01-10 09:49:46 49152 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe
2013-01-10 09:46:08 492032 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32spl.dll
2013-01-10 09:45:40 220160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ncrypt.dll
2013-01-10 09:42:55 2345984 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2013-01-10 09:42:42 1389568 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2013-01-08 11:14:03 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\EA Games
2013-01-08 10:50:18 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Activision
2013-01-08 08:57:59 479752 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XAudio2_0.dll
2013-01-08 08:57:58 25608 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\X3DAudio1_3.dll
2013-01-08 08:57:58 238088 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\xactengine3_0.dll
2013-01-08 08:57:58 1420824 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_37.dll
2013-01-08 08:57:57 462864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_37.dll
2013-01-08 08:57:57 3786760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_37.dll
2013-01-08 08:51:50 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Disney Interactive Studios
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-02-04 05:32:22 861088 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\npdeployJava1.dll
2013-02-04 05:32:21 782240 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2013-01-26 06:49:07 74248 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-01-26 06:49:07 697864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-01-18 06:53:14 2828 --sha-w- c:\programdata\KGyGaAvL.sys
2013-01-10 09:49:34 626688 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usp10.dll
2012-12-30 05:48:29 23456 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\DrvAgent32.sys
2012-12-16 14:13:28 295424 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2012-12-16 14:13:20 34304 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2012-12-15 05:44:22 2048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-12-15 05:43:37 420864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2012-12-15 05:43:37 2382848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2012-12-15 05:43:37 1800704 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2012-12-15 05:43:37 142848 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2012-12-15 05:43:37 1427968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-12-15 05:43:37 1129472 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-12-15 05:38:54 376832 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\dpnet.dll
2012-12-10 03:00:00 1566208 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\VSFilter.dll
2012-12-07 03:57:36 44544 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\agremove.exe
2012-12-07 03:29:13 58288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rpcnet.dll
2012-12-05 14:36:13 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPEED4.tmp
2012-12-05 14:36:12 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPEA3F.tmp
2012-12-05 14:35:06 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPE6E2.tmp
2012-12-05 14:35:05 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPE5C6.tmp
2012-12-05 14:33:20 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAP4B59.tmp
2012-12-05 14:33:17 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAP3C96.tmp
2012-12-05 14:29:35 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPDCF7.tmp
2012-12-05 14:28:04 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAP7942.tmp
2012-12-05 14:21:34 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAP85CC.tmp
2012-12-05 14:21:16 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAP3E01.tmp
2012-12-05 14:21:10 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAP24B4.tmp
2012-12-05 14:21:09 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAP23B7.tmp
2012-12-05 14:20:52 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPDEB9.tmp
2012-12-05 14:20:40 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPB288.tmp
2012-12-05 14:20:40 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FAPB072.tmp
2012-12-05 14:14:42 561664 ----a-w- c:\windows\apppatch\AcLayers.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 9373032 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
2012-12-03 15:39:40 889192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvdispgenco32.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 7819016 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcuda.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 6149904 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvopencl.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 2606440 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 2496976 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvapi.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 20335976 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 1874280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 17559912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 15122280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 12603960 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
2012-12-03 15:39:40 1011048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvdispco32.dll
2012-12-01 04:38:18 2869608 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvc.dll
2012-12-01 04:38:13 3984744 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
2012-12-01 04:37:55 645480 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2012-12-01 04:37:55 62312 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvshext.dll
2012-12-01 04:37:55 2557288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvsvcr.dll
2012-12-01 04:37:55 108392 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2012-11-30 15:43:52 438632 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\nvStreaming.exe
2012-11-20 16:19:53 73216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WUDFSvc.dll
2012-11-20 16:19:53 66560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFPf.sys
2012-11-20 16:19:53 613888 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WUDFx.dll
2012-11-20 16:19:53 38912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
2012-11-20 16:19:53 196608 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
2012-11-20 16:19:53 172032 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WUDFPlatform.dll
2012-11-20 16:19:53 155136 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\WUDFRd.sys
2012-11-20 16:19:01 9728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\Wdfres.dll
2012-11-20 16:19:01 526952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
2012-11-20 16:19:01 47720 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\WdfLdr.sys
2012-11-20 16:19:01 2560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\en-us\wdf01000.sys.mui
2012-11-20 16:06:36 44032 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.dll
2012-11-20 16:06:36 193536 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\dhcpcore6.dll
2012-11-20 16:03:17 369856 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\cng.sys
2012-11-20 16:03:17 247808 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll
2012-11-20 16:03:17 136560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecpkg.sys
2012-11-20 16:03:17 1039360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll
2012-11-20 16:02:45 140288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2012-11-20 16:02:45 1159680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2012-11-20 16:02:45 103936 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2012-11-20 15:41:04 172544 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-11-20 15:40:54 1211760 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
2012-11-20 15:40:44 514560 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
2012-11-20 15:40:27 805376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\FntCache.dll
2012-11-20 15:40:27 739840 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d2d1.dll
2012-11-13 14:53:08 2106216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DCompiler_43.dll
2012-11-13 14:53:08 1998168 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\D3DX9_43.dll
2012-11-13 14:53:00 470880 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx10_43.dll
2012-11-13 14:53:00 248672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\d3dx11_43.dll
2012-11-13 11:58:56 332 ----a-w- c:\users\toshiba\cpip.reg
.
============= FINISH: 15:18:58,51 ===============

thanks sir for your response and advance .


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please boot the system into Safe Mode with Networking and run these three scans, Copy & Paste all the logs into your next reply, you can put them in separate posts if you wish.

Please download RKill 
There are three buttons to choose from with different names on, select the first one and save it to your desktop.


Double-click on the *Rkill* desktop icon to run the tool.
If using Vista or Windows 7, right-click on it and *Run As Administrator*.
A black DOS box will briefly flash and then disappear. This is normal and indicates the tool ran successfully.
A log pops up at the end of the run. This log file is located at *C:\rkill.log*. Please post this in your next reply.
If you do not see the black box flash on the screen delete the icon from the desktop and go back to the link for the download, select the next button and try to run the tool again, continue to repeat this process using the remaining buttons until the tool runs. You will find further links if you scroll down the page with other names, try them one at a time.
If the tool does not run from any of the links provided, please let me know.

*DO NOT* reboot, run the following scans as instructed.

*SCAN 1*
Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and click on this icon on your desktop:









You will then see the screen below, click on the *Delete* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to reboot the PC. When the PC has rebooted you will be presented with the report, copy & paste it into your next post. NOTE: if it will not boot back into Normal Mode go into Safe Mode with Networking and find the log on your C: drive for posting, then continue with scan 2.










*SCAN 2*
Download RogueKiller (by tigzy) and save direct to your Desktop.
On the web page click on this:










Quit all running programs
Start RogueKiller.exe
Wait until Prescan has finished.
Ensure all boxes are ticked under "Report" tab.
Click on Scan.
Click on Report when complete. Copy/paste the contents of the report and paste into your next reply.
NOTE: *DO NOT attempt to remove anything that the scan detects.*


----------



## iskaalexander (Feb 6, 2013)

_*This is Rkill log*_

Rkill 2.4.6 by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/
Copyright 2008-2013 BleepingComputer.com
More Information about Rkill can be found at this link:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic308364.html

Program started at: 02/07/2013 06:47:11 AM in x86 mode.
Windows Version: Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1

Checking for Windows services to stop:

* No malware services found to stop.

Checking for processes to terminate:

* No malware processes found to kill.

Checking Registry for malware related settings:

* No issues found in the Registry.

Resetting .EXE, .COM, & .BAT associations in the Windows Registry.

Performing miscellaneous checks:

* No issues found.

Checking Windows Service Integrity:

* COM+ Event System (EventSystem) is not Running.
Startup Type set to: Automatic

* Security Center (wscsvc) is not Running.
Startup Type set to: Automatic (Delayed Start)

* Windows Update (wuauserv) is not Running.
Startup Type set to: Automatic (Delayed Start)

Searching for Missing Digital Signatures:

* No issues found.

Checking HOSTS File:

* HOSTS file entries found:

127.0.0.1 localhost

Program finished at: 02/07/2013 06:47:18 AM
Execution time: 0 hours(s), 0 minute(s), and 7 seconds(s)

_*This is Adw cleaner log*_
# AdwCleaner v2.111 - Logfile created 02/07/2013 at 06:35:46
# Updated 05/02/2013 by Xplode
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (32 bits)
# User : TOSHIBA - TOSHIBA-PC
# Boot Mode : Safe mode with networking
# Running from : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option [Delete]

***** [Services] *****

***** [Files / Folders] *****

File Deleted : C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\babylon.xml
File Deleted : C:\user.js
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Ask.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\file scout
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\ICQ6Toolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Web Assistant
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files\Yontoo
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\ICQ\ICQToolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Tarma Installer
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Local\APN
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Local\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Local\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\dlfienamagdnkekbbbocojppncdambda
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\LocalLow\BabylonToolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\LocalLow\incredibar.com
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\LocalLow\PriceGong
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\LocalLow\Toolbar4
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\Babylon
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\Complitly
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\eType
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\Smartbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\OpenCandy
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\PerformerSoft
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\yourfiledownloader

***** [Registry] *****

Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\1ClickDownload
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\ConduitSearchScopes
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\PriceGong
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Complitly
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Headlight
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\IM
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ImInstaller
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{A5AA24EA-11B8-4113-95AE-9ED71DEAF12A}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0ECDF796-C2DC-4D79-A620-CCE0C0A66CC9}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{154D339E-CCAA-49A5-9B38-6878AD4220BC}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{6552C7DD-90A4-4387-B795-F8F96747DE19}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{96BD48DD-741B-41AE-AC4A-AFF96BA00F7E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{0FB6A909-6086-458F-BD92-1F8EE10042A0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{97F2FF5B-260C-4CCF-834A-2DDA4E29E39E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{0FB6A909-6086-458F-BD92-1F8EE10042A0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{97F2FF5B-260C-4CCF-834A-2DDA4E29E39E}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{79A765E1-C399-405B-85AF-466F52E918B0}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Softonic
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\TBSB01457
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\APN
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\AskToolbar
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{442F13BC-2031-42D5-9520-437F65271153}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{4CE516A7-F7AC-4628-B411-8F886DC5733E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{608D3067-77E8-463D-9084-908966806826}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{628F3201-34D0-49C0-BB9A-82A26AEFB291}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{B302A1BD-0157-49FA-90F1-4E94F22C7B4B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{CFDAFE39-20CE-451D-BD45-A37452F39CF0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\{EA28B360-05E0-4F93-8150-02891F1D8D3C}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\Complitly.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\Extension.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\TbCommonUtils.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\TbHelper.EXE
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\AppID\YontooIEClient.DLL
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{0FB6A909-6086-458F-BD92-1F8EE10042A0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3C471948-F874-49F5-B338-4F214A2EE0B1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7E84186E-B5DE-4226-8A66-6E49C6B511B4}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{80922EE0-8A76-46AE-95D5-BD3C3FE0708D}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{99066096-8989-4612-841F-621A01D54AD7}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E46C8196-B634-44A1-AF6E-957C64278AB1}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{FE9271F2-6EFD-44B0-A826-84C829536E93}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{10DE7085-6A1E-4D41-A7BF-9AF93E351401}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1AD27395-1659-4DFF-A319-2CFA243861A5}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{A36867C6-302D-49FC-9D8E-1EB037B5F1AB}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{C9AE652B-8C99-4AC2-B556-8B501182874E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{01BCB858-2F62-4F06-A8F4-48F927C15333}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Api
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\YontooIEClient.Api.1
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Freeze.com
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\dlfienamagdnkekbbbocojppncdambda
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\dlnembnfbcpjnepmfjmngjenhhajpdfd
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\niapdbllcanepiiimjjndipklodoedlc
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Iminent
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{A5AA24EA-11B8-4113-95AE-9ED71DEAF12A}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{154D339E-CCAA-49A5-9B38-6878AD4220BC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{96BD48DD-741B-41AE-AC4A-AFF96BA00F7E}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{AFDBDDAA-5D3F-42EE-B79C-185A7020515B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apntoolbarinstaller_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apntoolbarinstaller_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\Babylon_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\Babylon_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\ConduitInstaller_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\ConduitInstaller_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\incredibar_installer_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\incredibar_installer_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\IncredibarToolbar_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\IncredibarToolbar_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\MyBabylontb_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\MyBabylontb_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{0FB6A909-6086-458F-BD92-1F8EE10042A0}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{DF7770F7-832F-4BDF-B144-100EDDD0C3AE}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0CFE535C35F99574E8340BFA75BF92C2
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0E12F736682067FDE4D1158D5940A82E
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\0FF2AEFF45EEA0A48A4B33C1973B6094
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\120DFADEB50841F408F04D2A278F9509
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\1A24B5BB8521B03E0C8D908F5ABC0AE6
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\261F213D1F55267499B1F87D0CC3BCF7
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\2B0D56C4F4C46D844A57FFED6F0D2852
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\49D4375FE41653242AEA4C969E4E65E0
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6AA0923513360135B272E8289C5F13FA
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\6F7467AF8F29C134CBBAB394ECCFDE96
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\741B4ADF27276464790022C965AB6DA8
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\7DE196B10195F5647A2B21B761F3DE01
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\922525DCC5199162F8935747CA3D8E59
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\9D4F5849367142E4685ED8C25E44C5ED
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A5875B04372C19545BEB90D4D606C472
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\A876D9E80B896EC44A8620248CC79296
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\B66FFAB725B92594C986DE826A867888
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\BCDA179D619B91648538E3394CAC94CC
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\D677B1A9671D4D4004F6F2A4469E86EA
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\DD1402A9DD4215A43ABDE169A41AFA0E
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\E36E114A0EAD2AD46B381D23AD69CDDF
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\EF8E618DB3AEDFBB384561B5C548F65E
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{336D0C35-8A85-403a-B9D2-65C292C39087}_is1
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{889DF117-14D1-44EE-9F31-C5FB5D47F68B}
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\SimplyGen
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Software
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Web Assistant
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{855F3B16-6D32-4FE6-8A56-BBB695989046}]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\extensions [{336D0C35-8A85-403a-B9D2-65C292C39087}]

***** [Internet Browsers] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v9.0.8112.16457

Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main - ICQ Search] = hxxp://search.icq.com/search/results.php?q={searchTerms}&ch_id=osd --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - Default_Search_URL] = hxxp://www.searchamong.com/searchview.php?query={searchTerms}&cat=webs&bar=true --> hxxp://www.google.com
Replaced : [HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search - SearchAssistant] = hxxp://www.searchamong.com/searchview.php?query={searchTerms}&cat=webs&bar=true --> hxxp://www.google.com

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v18.0.1 (id)

File : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\prefs.js

C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9xmp6gmq.default-1350804084411\user.js ... Deleted !

Deleted : user_pref("CT3220468_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"tru[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.FirstTime", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.LoginRevertSettingsEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.RevertSettingsEnabled", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.UserID", "UN80069727568561136");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.autoDisableScopes", 10);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.cbfirsttime.enc", "TW9uIERlYyAwMyAyMDEyIDExOjM5OjM3IEdNVCswNzAwIChTRSBBc2lhIFN0[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.defaultSearch", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.enableAlerts", "always");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.enableFix404ByUser", "FALSE");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.fixPageNotFoundErrorByUser", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.fixUrls", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.installType", "xpe");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.isNewTabEnabled", false);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.isPerformedSmartBarTransition", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.isWelcomPage", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.lastVersion", "10.14.40.128");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxps%3A%2F%2Fapps.facebook.c[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.newSettings", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.openThankYouPage", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.openUninstallPage", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.search.searchAppId", "129830626805552092");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.search.searchCount", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.searchInNewTabEnabled", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.searchInNewTabEnabledByUser", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"d[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"strin[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data[...]
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1354509585460");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1354509576083");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1354509585088");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_login_10.13.40.15_lastUpdate", "1358953972104");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_login_10.14.40.128_lastUpdate", "1359203813371");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1354509585271");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1354509565267");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1359203811957");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1354509569317");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1359203812494");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1359203813283");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.settingsINI", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.smartbar.CTID", "CT3225826");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.smartbar.isHidden", true);
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.smartbar.toolbarName", "BitTorrentControl_v12 ");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.startPage", "userChanged");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.toolbarBornServerTime", "3-12-2012");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "26-1-2013");
Deleted : user_pref("CT3225826_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\"[...]
Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Ask.com");
Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.machineId", "1FK+BEKTQ8FJVBSFOTBGN2RDTY/VPAC8QUFVJQMZBLN4CJ+N6GYSLCU8YKGMNHKMUQJ[...]

-\\ Google Chrome v5.0.375.3

File : C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Preferences

Deleted [l.1] : search_url ={"alternate_error_pages":{"enabled":false},"autofill":{"enabled":true,"infobar_shown":true},"bookmar[...]

*************************

AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [18561 octets] - [07/02/2013 06:35:46]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [18622 octets] ##########

_*And This is Rogue killer log*_
RogueKiller V8.4.4 [Feb 5 2013] by Tigzy
mail : tigzyRK<at>gmail<dot>com
Feedback : http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/413-roguekiller/
Website : http://tigzy.geekstogo.com/roguekiller.php
Blog : http://tigzyrk.blogspot.com/

Operating System : Windows 7 (6.1.7601 Service Pack 1) 32 bits version
Started in : Safe mode with network support
User : TOSHIBA [Admin rights]
Mode : Scan -- Date : 02/07/2013 06:45:19
| ARK || FAK || MBR |

¤¤¤ Bad processes : 0 ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Registry Entries : 4 ¤¤¤
[HJPOL] HKCU\[...]\System : disableregistrytools (0) -> FOUND
[HJPOL] HKLM\[...]\System : DisableRegistryTools (0) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {59031a47-3f72-44a7-89c5-5595fe6b30ee} (1) -> FOUND
[HJ DESK] HKLM\[...]\NewStartPanel : {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} (1) -> FOUND

¤¤¤ Particular Files / Folders: ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ Driver : [NOT LOADED] ¤¤¤

¤¤¤ HOSTS File: ¤¤¤
--> C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

¤¤¤ MBR Check: ¤¤¤

+++++ PhysicalDrive0: TOSHIBA MK6475GSX +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 00fb44b2e73dab260e6add26ed264a7f
[BSP] 8c3d5ca3d421760628b2c5e2c741c3f3 : Windows Vista MBR Code
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] ACER (0x27) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 2048 | Size: 1500 Mo
1 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x07) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 3074048 | Size: 159676 Mo
2 - [XXXXXX] EXTEN-LBA (0x0f) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 330092544 | Size: 435588 Mo
3 - [XXXXXX] NTFS (0x17) [HIDDEN!] Offset (sectors): 1222176768 | Size: 13714 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
User = LL2 ... OK!

+++++ PhysicalDrive1: Kingston DT 101 G2 USB Device +++++
--- User ---
[MBR] 77f629e7213cf1182e7f2049abf727c5
[BSP] 70adae2eaaf6a83d41f4b6fae0ad99e6 : MBR Code unknown
Partition table:
0 - [ACTIVE] FAT32 (0x0b) [VISIBLE] Offset (sectors): 63 | Size: 3817 Mo
User = LL1 ... OK!
Error reading LL2 MBR!

Finished : << RKreport[1]_S_02072013_02d0645.txt >>
RKreport[1]_S_02072013_02d0645.txt


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

ADWCleaner has removed a lot of Adware related items, RogueKiller has found nothing to be concerned with.

RKill shows a few services that are not running which should be, but nothing is showing that could explain the problem you have trying to boot into Normal Mode.

Please now do a Full system scan with Malwarebytes, if it will now boot into Normal Mode please run the scan from there, if not do it in Safe Mode with Networking and permit it to update when you start it.


----------



## iskaalexander (Feb 6, 2013)

Have not been resolved at all, sir.
Since this is a new malware virus.
Are there other ways more
powerful? Can anyone help me
please .. And I can only run via safe
mode ..


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Did you read my last post?



> Please now do a Full system scan with Malwarebytes, if it will now boot into Normal Mode please run the scan from there,* if not do it in Safe Mode with Networking *and permit it to update when you start it.


----------



## iskaalexander (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes it's done all. But there is no chance. How?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Yes it's done all. What has?

But there is no chance. No chance of what?

How? How what 

It would help if you could explain exactly what you are trying to say. I asked you to run Malwarebytes in Safe Mode with Networking if you could not boot into Normal Mode, what exactly is the problem?


----------



## iskaalexander (Feb 6, 2013)

I just think dirty that even possible
whether it's just all viruses malware
or whatever it is clean here. Just
maybe I think there are errors in the
registry that is forcing windows to
bring up a pop-up "Windows must now restart Because The Power
service terminated unexpectedly"
and force Windows to restart after
10 seconds on a desktop. What do
you think, sir?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Unfortunately your last post does not make any sense to me at all, I assume English is not your first language so you may also be having difficulty understanding what I am asking you to do. Please try and get help with translation.

Please could you run Malwarebytes in Safe Mode as requested and post the log.

I am trying to help you find the cause of your problems, but if you don't run Malwarebytes and post the log we will not make any progress, after I see the log I can then determine what to do next.


----------



## iskaalexander (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh okay, I'm sorry to that.
This is log of mbam

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.70.0.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.12.14.11

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x86 NTFS (Safe Mode/Networking)
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
TOSHIBA :: TOSHIBA-PC [administrator]

Protection: Disabled

09/02/2013 12:44:45
mbam-log-2013-02-09 (12-44-45).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|E:\|F:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM | P2P
Scan options disabled: 
Objects scanned: 453332
Time elapsed: 44 minute(s), 59 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, that log is clean, please run the scan below and post the log, make sure you fully understand the instructions before using it.

Please follow the instructions exactly as written, deviating from the instructions and trying to fix anything before I have seen the logs may make your PC unbootable. If TDSSKiller does not offer the Cure option *DO NOT select delete* as you may remove files needed for the system to operate.

Please download Kaspersky's *TDSSKiller* and *save it to your Desktop. <-Important!*
_-- The tool is frequently updated...if you used TDSSKiller before, delete that version and download the most current one before using again._

_Be sure to print out and follow the instructions for performing a scan_.


Extract (unzip) the file to your desktop and make sure TDSSKiller.exe (the contents of the zipped file) is on the Desktop itself, not within a folder on the Desktop.
Alternatively, you can download TDSSKiller.exe and use that instead.
Double-click on *TDSSKiller.exe* to run the tool for known TDSS variants.
_*Vista*/*Windows 7* users right-click and select Run As Administrator_.
If an update is available, TDSSKiller will prompt you to update and download the most current version. Click *Load Update*. Close TDSSKiller and start again.


When the program opens, click the *Change parameters.*










Under "Additional options", check the boxes next to *Verify file digital signatures* and *Detect TDLFS file system*, then click *OK*.










Click the *Start Scan* button.










Do not use the computer during the scan
If the scan completes with nothing found, click *Close* to exit.
If '*Suspicious objects*' are detected, the default action will be *Skip*. Leave the default set to Skip and click on *Continue*.
If *Malicious objects* are detected, they will show in the Scan results - *Select action for found objects:* and offer three options.










Ensure *Cure* is selected...then click *Continue* -> *Reboot computer* *for cure completion.*










*Important! ->* If *Cure* *is not available*, please choose *Skip* instead. *Do not choose Delete unless instructed.* If you choose *Delete* you may *remove critical system files* and make your PC *unstable* or possibly *unbootable*.

A log file named *TDSSKiller_version_date_time_log.txt* will be created and saved to the root directory (usually Local Disk C: ).
Copy and paste the contents of that file in your next reply.

_-- If TDSSKiller does not run, try renaming it. To do this, right-click on *TDSSKiller.exe*, select *Rename* and give it a random name with the *.com* file extension (i.e. 123abc.com). If you do not see the file extension, please refer to these instructions. In some cases it may be necessary to redownload TDSSKiller and randomly rename it to something else *before* beginning the download and saving to the computer or to perform the scan in "safe mode"._


----------



## iskaalexander (Feb 6, 2013)

_*TDSS killer log

16:56:37.0017 3836 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.8.15.0 Oct 31 2012 21:47:35
16:56:37.0127 3836 ============================================================
16:56:37.0127 3836 Current date / time: 2013/02/10 16:56:37.0127
16:56:37.0127 3836 SystemInfo:
16:56:37.0127 3836 
16:56:37.0127 3836 OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
16:56:37.0127 3836 Product type: Workstation
16:56:37.0127 3836 ComputerName: TOSHIBA-PC
16:56:37.0127 3836 UserName: TOSHIBA
16:56:37.0127 3836 Windows directory: C:\windows
16:56:37.0127 3836 System windows directory: C:\windows
16:56:37.0127 3836 Processor architecture: Intel x86
16:56:37.0127 3836 Number of processors: 4
16:56:37.0127 3836 Page size: 0x1000
16:56:37.0127 3836 Boot type: Normal boot
16:56:37.0127 3836 ============================================================
16:56:38.0141 3836 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x950B056000 (596.17 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x13001, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000050
16:56:38.0141 3836 ============================================================
16:56:38.0141 3836 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
16:56:38.0141 3836 MBR partitions:
16:56:38.0141 3836 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x2EE800, BlocksNum 0x137DE4D9
16:56:38.0156 3836 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x13ACD800, BlocksNum 0x124F8000
16:56:38.0172 3836 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x25FC6000, BlocksNum 0x22DC9000
16:56:38.0172 3836 ============================================================
16:56:38.0219 3836 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
16:56:38.0297 3836 D: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
16:56:38.0343 3836 E: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3
16:56:38.0343 3836 ============================================================
16:56:38.0343 3836 Initialize success
16:56:38.0343 3836 ============================================================
16:56:50.0964 2360 ============================================================
16:56:50.0964 2360 Scan started
16:56:50.0964 2360 Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
16:56:50.0964 2360 ============================================================
16:56:51.0307 2360 ================ Scan system memory ========================
16:56:51.0307 2360 System memory - ok
16:56:51.0323 2360 ================ Scan services =============================
16:56:51.0541 2360 [ 1B133875B8AA8AC48969BD3458AFE9F5 ] 1394ohci C:\windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
16:56:51.0728 2360 1394ohci - ok
16:56:51.0791 2360 [ CEA80C80BED809AA0DA6FEBC04733349 ] ACPI C:\windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
16:56:51.0822 2360 ACPI - ok
16:56:51.0853 2360 [ 1EFBC664ABFF416D1D07DB115DCB264F ] AcpiPmi C:\windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
16:56:51.0884 2360 AcpiPmi - ok
16:56:51.0947 2360 [ 424877CB9D5517F980FF7BACA2EB379D ] AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc C:\windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
16:56:51.0993 2360 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
16:56:52.0025 2360 [ 21E785EBD7DC90A06391141AAC7892FB ] adp94xx C:\windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
16:56:52.0071 2360 adp94xx - ok
16:56:52.0087 2360 [ 0C676BC278D5B59FF5ABD57BBE9123F2 ] adpahci C:\windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
16:56:52.0134 2360 adpahci - ok
16:56:52.0149 2360 [ 7C7B5EE4B7B822EC85321FE23A27DB33 ] adpu320 C:\windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
16:56:52.0181 2360 adpu320 - ok
16:56:52.0227 2360 [ 8B5EEFEEC1E6D1A72A06C526628AD161 ] AeLookupSvc C:\windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
16:56:52.0305 2360 AeLookupSvc - ok
16:56:52.0415 2360 [ 9EBBBA55060F786F0FCAA3893BFA2806 ] AFD C:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
16:56:52.0477 2360 AFD - ok
16:56:52.0508 2360 [ 507812C3054C21CEF746B6EE3D04DD6E ] agp440 C:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
16:56:52.0539 2360 agp440 - ok
16:56:52.0555 2360 [ 8B30250D573A8F6B4BD23195160D8707 ] aic78xx C:\windows\system32\drivers\djsvs.sys
16:56:52.0586 2360 aic78xx - ok
16:56:52.0633 2360 [ 18A54E132947CD98FEA9ACCC57F98F13 ] ALG C:\windows\System32\alg.exe
16:56:52.0680 2360 ALG - ok
16:56:52.0695 2360 [ 0D40BCF52EA90FC7DF2AEAB6503DEA44 ] aliide C:\windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
16:56:52.0727 2360 aliide - ok
16:56:52.0789 2360 ALSysIO - ok
16:56:52.0820 2360 [ 3C6600A0696E90A463771C7422E23AB5 ] amdagp C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdagp.sys
16:56:52.0851 2360 amdagp - ok
16:56:52.0867 2360 [ CD5914170297126B6266860198D1D4F0 ] amdide C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
16:56:52.0898 2360 amdide - ok
16:56:52.0914 2360 [ 00DDA200D71BAC534BF56A9DB5DFD666 ] AmdK8 C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
16:56:52.0945 2360 AmdK8 - ok
16:56:52.0961 2360 [ 3CBF30F5370FDA40DD3E87DF38EA53B6 ] AmdPPM C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
16:56:52.0992 2360 AmdPPM - ok
16:56:53.0023 2360 [ D320BF87125326F996D4904FE24300FC ] amdsata C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
16:56:53.0054 2360 amdsata - ok
16:56:53.0085 2360 [ EA43AF0C423FF267355F74E7A53BDABA ] amdsbs C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
16:56:53.0117 2360 amdsbs - ok
16:56:53.0148 2360 [ 46387FB17B086D16DEA267D5BE23A2F2 ] amdxata C:\windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
16:56:53.0163 2360  amdxata - ok
16:56:53.0195 2360 [ AEA177F783E20150ACE5383EE368DA19 ] AppID C:\windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
16:56:53.0273 2360 AppID - ok
16:56:53.0304 2360 [ 62A9C86CB6085E20DB4823E4E97826F5 ] AppIDSvc C:\windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
16:56:53.0382 2360 AppIDSvc - ok
16:56:53.0413 2360 [ FB1959012294D6AD43E5304DF65E3C26 ] Appinfo C:\windows\System32\appinfo.dll
16:56:53.0475 2360 Appinfo - ok
16:56:53.0538 2360 [ 2932004F49677BD84DBC72EDB754FFB3 ] arc C:\windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
16:56:53.0569 2360 arc - ok
16:56:53.0585 2360 [ 5D6F36C46FD283AE1B57BD2E9FEB0BC7 ] arcsas C:\windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
16:56:53.0616 2360 arcsas - ok
16:56:53.0709 2360 [ 39CDCB109BF200CC8A05B9C7E6272D11 ] aspnet_state C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe
16:56:53.0725 2360 aspnet_state - ok
16:56:53.0787 2360 [ DE6ED95AEF259979B2830450072A627B ] aswFsBlk C:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
16:56:53.0834 2360 aswFsBlk - ok
16:56:53.0865 2360 [ 62F9DCEC95F91B8E0203E85D344A7E65 ] aswMonFlt C:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
16:56:53.0912 2360 aswMonFlt - ok
16:56:53.0928 2360 [ 81F638A2DD94ABBF0B43880AB38D8DBD ] aswRdr C:\windows\System32\Drivers\aswrdr2.sys
16:56:53.0975 2360 aswRdr - ok
16:56:54.0037 2360 [ B32E9AD44A1DBB3E8095E80F8DF32B03 ] aswSnx C:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
16:56:54.0099 2360 aswSnx - ok
16:56:54.0177 2360 [ 67B558895695545FB0568B7541F3BCA7 ] aswSP C:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
16:56:54.0224 2360 aswSP - ok
16:56:54.0255 2360 [ E3E73B2B73A4DFADFDDF557192C4B08A ] aswTdi C:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
16:56:54.0287 2360 aswTdi - ok
16:56:54.0333 2360 [ ADD2ADE1C2B285AB8378D2DAAF991481 ] AsyncMac C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
16:56:54.0411 2360 AsyncMac - ok
16:56:54.0443 2360 [ 338C86357871C167A96AB976519BF59E ] atapi C:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
16:56:54.0474 2360 atapi - ok
16:56:54.0567 2360 [ 3DD5636164BA137089AF39E55F00FD2E ] athr C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys
16:56:54.0661 2360 athr - ok
16:56:54.0770 2360 [ CE3B4E731638D2EF62FCB419BE0D39F0 ] AudioEndpointBuilder C:\windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
16:56:54.0848 2360 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
16:56:54.0879 2360 [ CE3B4E731638D2EF62FCB419BE0D39F0 ] Audiosrv C:\windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
16:56:54.0957 2360 Audiosrv - ok
16:56:55.0035 2360 [ 8FA553E9AE69808D99C164733A0F9590 ] avast! Antivirus C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
16:56:55.0082 2360 avast! Antivirus - ok
16:56:55.0129 2360 [ 6E30D02AAC9CAC84F421622E3A2F6178 ] AxInstSV C:\windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
16:56:55.0191 2360 AxInstSV - ok
16:56:55.0269 2360 [ 1A231ABEC60FD316EC54C66715543CEC ] b06bdrv C:\windows\system32\drivers\bxvbdx.sys
16:56:55.0316 2360 b06bdrv - ok
16:56:55.0332 2360 [ BD8869EB9CDE6BBE4508D869929869EE ] b57nd60x C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys
16:56:55.0379 2360 b57nd60x - ok
16:56:55.0488 2360 [ A2494901E7226B356B8C1005C45F1C5F ] BBSvc C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\7.1.361.0\BBSvc.exe
16:56:55.0519 2360 BBSvc - ok
16:56:55.0550 2360 [ 63B1CBBAE4790B5BAC98F01BF9449722 ] BBUpdate C:\Program Files\Microsoft\BingBar\7.1.361.0\SeaPort.exe
16:56:55.0581 2360 BBUpdate - ok
16:56:55.0644 2360 [ EE1E9C3BB8228AE423DD38DB69128E71 ] BDESVC C:\windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
16:56:55.0706 2360 BDESVC - ok
16:56:55.0753 2360 [ 505506526A9D467307B3C393DEDAF858 ] Beep C:\windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
16:56:55.0831 2360 Beep - ok
16:56:55.0878 2360 [ 1E2BAC209D184BB851E1A187D8A29136 ] BFE C:\windows\System32\bfe.dll
16:56:55.0956 2360 BFE - ok
16:56:55.0987 2360 [ E585445D5021971FAE10393F0F1C3961 ] BITS C:\windows\System32\qmgr.dll
16:56:56.0081 2360 BITS - ok
16:56:56.0174 2360 [ 2287078ED48FCFC477B05B20CF38F36F ] blbdrive C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
16:56:56.0205 2360 blbdrive - ok
16:56:56.0268 2360 [ 8F2DA3028D5FCBD1A060A3DE64CD6506 ] bowser C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
16:56:56.0299 2360 bowser - ok
16:56:56.0346 2360 [ 9F9ACC7F7CCDE8A15C282D3F88B43309 ] BrFiltLo C:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
16:56:56.0377 2360 BrFiltLo - ok
16:56:56.0408 2360 [ 56801AD62213A41F6497F96DEE83755A ] BrFiltUp C:\windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
16:56:56.0455 2360 BrFiltUp - ok
16:56:56.0502 2360 [ 77361D72A04F18809D0EFB6CCEB74D4B ] BridgeMP C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
16:56:56.0580 2360 BridgeMP - ok
16:56:56.0627 2360 [ 3DAA727B5B0A45039B0E1C9A211B8400 ] Browser C:\windows\System32\browser.dll
16:56:56.0673 2360 Browser - ok
16:56:56.0705 2360 [ 845B8CE732E67F3B4133164868C666EA ] Brserid C:\windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
16:56:56.0751 2360 Brserid - ok
16:56:56.0783 2360 [ 203F0B1E73ADADBBB7B7B1FABD901F6B ] BrSerWdm C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
16:56:56.0829 2360 BrSerWdm - ok
16:56:56.0861 2360 [ BD456606156BA17E60A04E18016AE54B ] BrUsbMdm C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
16:56:56.0923 2360 BrUsbMdm - ok
16:56:56.0939 2360 [ AF72ED54503F717A43268B3CC5FAEC2E ] BrUsbSer C:\windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
16:56:56.0970 2360 BrUsbSer - ok
16:56:57.0032 2360 [ A65E0C67612ED2DE58DC80E7CDD8CB14 ] BtFilter C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btfilter.sys
16:56:57.0063 2360 BtFilter - ok
16:56:57.0079 2360 [ ED3DF7C56CE0084EB2034432FC56565A ] BTHMODEM C:\windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
16:56:57.0126 2360 BTHMODEM - ok
16:56:57.0141 2360 [ 1DF19C96EEF6C29D1C3E1A8678E07190 ] bthserv C:\windows\system32\bthserv.dll
16:56:57.0235 2360 bthserv - ok
16:56:57.0282 2360 [ EE73DB4ECF02D52939B2A911F7F28EC6 ] catchurl C:\windows\system32\drivers\catchurl.sys
16:56:57.0297 2360 catchurl ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
16:56:57.0297 2360 catchurl - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
16:56:57.0329 2360 [ 77EA11B065E0A8AB902D78145CA51E10 ] cdfs C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
16:56:57.0407 2360 cdfs - ok
16:56:57.0422 2360 [ BE167ED0FDB9C1FA1133953C18D5A6C9 ] cdrom C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
16:56:57.0453 2360 cdrom - ok
16:56:57.0531 2360 [ 21587B2CAF1E3537B19ADC347D09DD37 ] CDROM_Detect C:\Program Files\AirFlash\C+WEject.exe
16:56:57.0563 2360 CDROM_Detect ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
16:56:57.0563 2360 CDROM_Detect - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
16:56:57.0625 2360 [ 3C5F2AD30890E2E58DF1478B1C22ACAB ] CDROM_Eject_H C:\Program Files\Smartfren Connex CE682 UI\HEject.exe
16:56:57.0641 2360 CDROM_Eject_H ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
16:56:57.0641 2360 CDROM_Eject_H - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
16:56:57.0703 2360 [ 319C6B309773D063541D01DF8AC6F55F ] CertPropSvc C:\windows\System32\certprop.dll
16:56:57.0765 2360 CertPropSvc - ok
16:56:57.0843 2360 [ 3653FD7871E8B5B92E9C3E2945BD293D ] cfWiMAXService C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFIWmxSvcs.exe
16:56:57.0875 2360 cfWiMAXService - ok
16:56:57.0906 2360 [ 3FE3FE94A34DF6FB06E6418D0F6A0060 ] circlass C:\windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
16:56:57.0953 2360 circlass - ok
16:56:58.0015 2360 [ 635181E0E9BBF16871BF5380D71DB02D ] CLFS C:\windows\system32\CLFS.sys
16:56:58.0046 2360 CLFS - ok
16:56:58.0093 2360 [ D88040F816FDA31C3B466F0FA0918F29 ] clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
16:56:58.0124 2360 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
16:56:58.0187 2360 [ F53E15A89675B7489FABE74F2091568E ] clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
16:56:58.0218 2360 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
16:56:58.0265 2360 [ DEA805815E587DAD1DD2C502220B5616 ] CmBatt C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
16:56:58.0311 2360 CmBatt - ok
16:56:58.0343 2360 [ C537B1DB64D495B9B4717B4D6D9EDBF2 ] cmdide C:\windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
16:56:58.0374 2360 cmdide - ok
16:56:58.0421 2360 [ 42F158036BD4C2FF3122BF142E60E6FD ] CNG C:\windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
16:56:58.0483 2360 CNG - ok
16:56:58.0561 2360 [ DD308E51103270E3EB550574E3E27731 ] CnxtHdAudService C:\windows\system32\drivers\CHDRT32.sys
16:56:58.0655 2360 CnxtHdAudService - ok
16:56:58.0686 2360 [ A6023D3823C37043986713F118A89BEE ] Compbatt C:\windows\system32\drivers\compbatt.sys
16:56:58.0717 2360 Compbatt - ok
16:56:58.0748 2360 [ CBE8C58A8579CFE5FCCF809E6F114E89 ] CompositeBus C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
16:56:58.0795 2360 CompositeBus - ok
16:56:58.0811 2360 COMSysApp - ok
16:56:58.0842 2360 [ CAB0EEAF5295FC96DDD3E19DCE27E131 ] ConfigFree Service C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
16:56:58.0873 2360 ConfigFree Service - ok
16:56:58.0889 2360 [ 2C4EBCFC84A9B44F209DFF6C6E6C61D1 ] crcdisk C:\windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
16:56:58.0920 2360 crcdisk - ok
16:56:58.0951 2360 [ 96C0E38905CFD788313BE8E11DAE3F2F ] CryptSvc C:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
16:56:59.0013 2360 CryptSvc - ok
16:56:59.0045 2360 [ 59FF3371F02E5AE0545A625D37C1B676 ] CT_QUALCOMM_U_drv C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CT_QUALCOMM_U_drv.sys
16:56:59.0091 2360 CT_QUALCOMM_U_drv - ok
16:56:59.0138 2360 [ 7660F01D3B38ACA1747E397D21D790AF ] DcomLaunch C:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
16:56:59.0232 2360 DcomLaunch - ok
16:56:59.0263 2360 [ 8D6E10A2D9A5EED59562D9B82CF804E1 ] defragsvc C:\windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
16:56:59.0341 2360 defragsvc - ok
16:56:59.0403 2360 [ F024449C97EC1E464AAFFDA18593DB88 ] DfsC C:\windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
16:56:59.0481 2360 DfsC - ok
16:56:59.0528 2360 [ E9E01EB683C132F7FA27CD607B8A2B63 ] Dhcp C:\windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
16:56:59.0606 2360 Dhcp - ok
16:56:59.0637 2360 [ 1A050B0274BFB3890703D490F330C0DA ] discache C:\windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
16:56:59.0700 2360 discache - ok
16:56:59.0747 2360 [ 565003F326F99802E68CA78F2A68E9FF ] Disk C:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
16:56:59.0778 2360 Disk - ok
16:56:59.0825 2360 [ 33EF4861F19A0736B11314AAD9AE28D0 ] Dnscache C:\windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
16:56:59.0871 2360 Dnscache - ok
16:56:59.0903 2360 [ 366BA8FB4B7BB7435E3B9EACB3843F67 ] dot3svc C:\windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
16:56:59.0981 2360 dot3svc - ok
16:57:00.0012 2360 [ 8EC04CA86F1D68DA9E11952EB85973D6 ] DPS C:\windows\system32\dps.dll
16:57:00.0074 2360 DPS - ok
16:57:00.0105 2360 [ B918E7C5F9BF77202F89E1A9539F2EB4 ] drmkaud C:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
16:57:00.0152 2360 drmkaud - ok
16:57:00.0199 2360 [ 651554E483712B708EDE864D0CA1AA73 ] DrvAgent32 C:\windows\system32\Drivers\DrvAgent32.sys
16:57:00.0215 2360 DrvAgent32 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
16:57:00.0215 2360 DrvAgent32 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
16:57:00.0293 2360 [ 23F5D28378A160352BA8F817BD8C71CB ] DXGKrnl C:\windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
16:57:00.0355 2360 DXGKrnl - ok
16:57:00.0386 2360 [ 8600142FA91C1B96367D3300AD0F3F3A ] EapHost C:\windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
16:57:00.0464 2360 EapHost - ok
16:57:00.0573 2360 [ 024E1B5CAC09731E4D868E64DBFB4AB0 ] ebdrv C:\windows\system32\drivers\evbdx.sys
16:57:00.0714 2360 ebdrv - ok
16:57:00.0761 2360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] EFS C:\windows\System32\lsass.exe
16:57:00.0807 2360 EFS - ok
16:57:00.0870 2360 [ A8C362018EFC87BEB013EE28F29C0863 ] ehRecvr C:\windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
16:57:00.0932 2360 ehRecvr - ok
16:57:00.0948 2360 [ D389BFF34F80CAEDE417BF9D1507996A ] ehSched C:\windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
16:57:00.0995 2360 ehSched - ok
16:57:01.0041 2360 [ 0ED67910C8C326796FAA00B2BF6D9D3C ] elxstor C:\windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
16:57:01.0088 2360 elxstor - ok
16:57:01.0104 2360 [ 8FC3208352DD3912C94367A206AB3F11 ] ErrDev C:\windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
16:57:01.0151 2360 ErrDev - ok
16:57:01.0229 2360 [ F6916EFC29D9953D5D0DF06882AE8E16 ] EventSystem C:\windows\system32\es.dll
16:57:01.0307 2360 EventSystem - ok
16:57:01.0322 2360 ewusbnet - ok
16:57:01.0322 2360 ew_hwusbdev - ok
16:57:01.0369 2360 [ 2DC9108D74081149CC8B651D3A26207F ] exfat C:\windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
16:57:01.0447 2360 exfat - ok
16:57:01.0463 2360 [ 7E0AB74553476622FB6AE36F73D97D35 ] fastfat C:\windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
16:57:01.0541 2360 fastfat - ok
16:57:01.0603 2360 [ 967EA5B213E9984CBE270205DF37755B ] Fax C:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
16:57:01.0650 2360 Fax - ok
16:57:01.0681 2360 [ E817A017F82DF2A1F8CFDBDA29388B29 ] fdc C:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
16:57:01.0712 2360 fdc - ok
16:57:01.0743 2360 [ F3222C893BD2F5821A0179E5C71E88FB ] fdPHost C:\windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
16:57:01.0821 2360 fdPHost - ok
16:57:01.0837 2360 [ 7DBE8CBFE79EFBDEB98C9FB08D3A9A5B ] FDResPub C:\windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
16:57:01.0915 2360 FDResPub - ok
16:57:01.0977 2360 [ 6CF00369C97F3CF563BE99BE983D13D8 ] FileInfo C:\windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
16:57:02.0009 2360 FileInfo - ok
16:57:02.0040 2360 [ 42C51DC94C91DA21CB9196EB64C45DB9 ] Filetrace C:\windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
16:57:02.0118 2360 Filetrace - ok
16:57:02.0133 2360 [ 87907AA70CB3C56600F1C2FB8841579B ] flpydisk C:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
16:57:02.0165 2360 flpydisk - ok
16:57:02.0196 2360 [ 7520EC808E0C35E0EE6F841294316653 ] FltMgr C:\windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
16:57:02.0227 2360 FltMgr - ok
16:57:02.0289 2360 [ B3A5EC6B6B6673DB7E87C2BCDBDDC074 ] FontCache C:\windows\system32\FntCache.dll
16:57:02.0352 2360 FontCache - ok
16:57:02.0414 2360 [ E56F39F6B7FDA0AC77A79B0FD3DE1A2F ] FontCache3.0.0.0 C:\windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
16:57:02.0445 2360 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
16:57:02.0477 2360 [ 1A16B57943853E598CFF37FE2B8CBF1D ] FsDepends C:\windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
16:57:02.0508 2360 FsDepends - ok
16:57:02.0539 2360 [ D909075FA72C090F27AA926C32CB4612 ] fssfltr C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\fssfltr.sys
16:57:02.0555 2360 fssfltr - ok
16:57:02.0648 2360 [ 4CE9DAC1518FF7E77BD213E6394B9D77 ] fsssvc C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Family Safety\fsssvc.exe
16:57:02.0742 2360 fsssvc - ok
16:57:02.0820 2360 [ 7DAE5EBCC80E45D3253F4923DC424D05 ] Fs_Rec C:\windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
16:57:02.0851 2360 Fs_Rec - ok
16:57:02.0882 2360 [ 8A73E79089B282100B9393B644CB853B ] fvevol C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
16:57:02.0929 2360 fvevol - ok
16:57:02.0960 2360 [ 65EE0C7A58B65E74AE05637418153938 ] gagp30kx C:\windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
16:57:02.0991 2360 gagp30kx - ok
16:57:03.0038 2360 [ C403C5DB49A0F9AAF4F2128EDC0106D8 ] GamesAppService C:\Program Files\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
16:57:03.0069 2360 GamesAppService - ok
16:57:03.0116 2360 [ E897EAF5ED6BA41E081060C9B447A673 ] gpsvc C:\windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
16:57:03.0194 2360 gpsvc - ok
16:57:03.0225 2360 [ C44E3C2BAB6837DB337DDEE7544736DB ] hcw85cir C:\windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
16:57:03.0272 2360 hcw85cir - ok
16:57:03.0303 2360 [ A5EF29D5315111C80A5C1ABAD14C8972 ] HdAudAddService C:\windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
16:57:03.0350 2360 HdAudAddService - ok
16:57:03.0381 2360 [ 9036377B8A6C15DC2EEC53E489D159B5 ] HDAudBus C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
16:57:03.0413 2360 HDAudBus - ok
16:57:03.0428 2360 [ 1D58A7F3E11A9731D0EAAAA8405ACC36 ] HidBatt C:\windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
16:57:03.0459 2360 HidBatt - ok
16:57:03.0491 2360 [ 89448F40E6DF260C206A193A4683BA78 ] HidBth C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
16:57:03.0537 2360 HidBth - ok
16:57:03.0584 2360 [ CF50B4CF4A4F229B9F3C08351F99CA5E ] HidIr C:\windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
16:57:03.0615 2360 HidIr - ok
16:57:03.0647 2360 [ 2BC6F6A1992B3A77F5F41432CA6B3B6B ] hidserv C:\windows\System32\hidserv.dll
16:57:03.0725 2360 hidserv - ok
16:57:03.0756 2360 [ 10C19F8290891AF023EAEC0832E1EB4D ] HidUsb C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
16:57:03.0818 2360 HidUsb - ok
16:57:03.0865 2360 [ 7EAB073BF5949ED639660787A01B623D ] hitmanpro37 C:\windows\system32\drivers\hitmanpro37.sys
16:57:03.0912 2360 hitmanpro37 - ok
16:57:03.0959 2360 [ 7602D89068E124D55B91ED3072B7F442 ] HitmanProScheduler C:\Program Files\HitmanPro\hmpsched.exe
16:57:03.0990 2360 HitmanProScheduler - ok
16:57:04.0021 2360 [ 196B4E3F4CCCC24AF836CE58FACBB699 ] hkmsvc C:\windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
16:57:04.0099 2360 hkmsvc - ok
16:57:04.0130 2360 [ 6658F4404DE03D75FE3BA09F7ABA6A30 ] HomeGroupListener C:\windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
16:57:04.0177 2360 HomeGroupListener - ok
16:57:04.0208 2360 [ DBC02D918FFF1CAD628ACBE0C0EAA8E8 ] HomeGroupProvider C:\windows\system32\provsvc.dll
16:57:04.0255 2360 HomeGroupProvider - ok
16:57:04.0286 2360 [ 295FDC419039090EB8B49FFDBB374549 ] HpSAMD C:\windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
16:57:04.0317 2360 HpSAMD - ok
16:57:04.0364 2360 [ 871917B07A141BFF43D76D8844D48106 ] HTTP C:\windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
16:57:04.0442 2360 HTTP - ok
16:57:04.0520 2360 [ 63B3EFF36272787619C1E773ED581693 ] hwdatacard C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ewusbmdm.sys
16:57:04.0567 2360 hwdatacard - ok
16:57:04.0614 2360 [ 0C4E035C7F105F1299258C90886C64C5 ] hwpolicy C:\windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
16:57:04.0645 2360 hwpolicy - ok
16:57:04.0707 2360 [ F151F0BDC47F4A28B1B20A0818EA36D6 ] i8042prt C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
16:57:04.0754 2360 i8042prt - ok
16:57:04.0801 2360 [ F989555F1662581032CCE1578A8FF28E ] iaStor C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys
16:57:04.0848 2360 iaStor - ok
16:57:04.0879 2360 [ 5CD5F9A5444E6CDCB0AC89BD62D8B76E ] iaStorV C:\windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
16:57:04.0926 2360 iaStorV - ok
16:57:04.0973 2360 [ D0FAD0D98D723A3D32F9EF5A2CDE201D ] IDMWFP C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\idmwfp.sys
16:57:05.0004 2360 IDMWFP - ok
16:57:05.0066 2360 [ 1CF03C69B49ACB70C722DF92755C0C8C ] IDriverT C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
16:57:05.0082 2360 IDriverT ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
16:57:05.0082 2360 IDriverT - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
16:57:05.0175 2360 [ C521D7EB6497BB1AF6AFA89E322FB43C ] idsvc C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
16:57:05.0238 2360 idsvc - ok
16:57:05.0269 2360 [ 4173FF5708F3236CF25195FECD742915 ] iirsp C:\windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
16:57:05.0300 2360 iirsp - ok
16:57:05.0363 2360 [ F95622F161474511B8D80D6B093AA610 ] IKEEXT C:\windows\System32\ikeext.dll
16:57:05.0441 2360 IKEEXT - ok
16:57:05.0472 2360 [ A0F12F2C9BA6C72F3987CE780E77C130 ] intelide C:\windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
16:57:05.0503 2360 intelide - ok
16:57:05.0534 2360 [ 3B514D27BFC4ACCB4037BC6685F766E0 ] intelppm C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
16:57:05.0581 2360 intelppm - ok
16:57:05.0643 2360 [ ACB364B9075A45C0736E5C47BE5CAE19 ] IPBusEnum C:\windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
16:57:05.0721 2360 IPBusEnum - ok
16:57:05.0753 2360 [ 709D1761D3B19A932FF0238EA6D50200 ] IpFilterDriver C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
16:57:05.0831 2360 IpFilterDriver - ok
16:57:05.0877 2360 [ 58F67245D041FBE7AF88F4EAF79DF0FA ] iphlpsvc C:\windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
16:57:05.0955 2360 iphlpsvc - ok
16:57:05.0971 2360 [ 4BD7134618C1D2A27466A099062547BF ] IPMIDRV C:\windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
16:57:06.0018 2360 IPMIDRV - ok
16:57:06.0049 2360 [ A5FA468D67ABCDAA36264E463A7BB0CD ] IPNAT C:\windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
16:57:06.0143 2360 IPNAT - ok
16:57:06.0158 2360 [ 42996CFF20A3084A56017B7902307E9F ] IRENUM C:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
16:57:06.0205 2360 IRENUM - ok
16:57:06.0236 2360 [ 1F32BB6B38F62F7DF1A7AB7292638A35 ] isapnp C:\windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
16:57:06.0267 2360 isapnp - ok
16:57:06.0299 2360 [ CB7A9ABB12B8415BCE5D74994C7BA3AE ] iScsiPrt C:\windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
16:57:06.0345 2360 iScsiPrt - ok
16:57:06.0392 2360 [ 2F03CEB28307983F3B36216D35FFA5AA ] ISODrive C:\Program Files\UltraISO\drivers\ISODrive.sys
16:57:06.0439 2360 ISODrive - ok
16:57:06.0470 2360 [ ADEF52CA1AEAE82B50DF86B56413107E ] kbdclass C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
16:57:06.0501 2360 kbdclass - ok
16:57:06.0533 2360 [ 9E3CED91863E6EE98C24794D05E27A71 ] kbdhid C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
16:57:06.0579 2360 kbdhid - ok
16:57:06.0595 2360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] KeyIso C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
16:57:06.0626 2360 KeyIso - ok
16:57:06.0689 2360 [ B7895B4182C0D16F6EFADEB8081E8D36 ] KSecDD C:\windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
16:57:06.0720 2360 KSecDD - ok
16:57:06.0735 2360 [ 5FE1ABF1AF591A3458C9CF24ED9A4D35 ] KSecPkg C:\windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
16:57:06.0767 2360 KSecPkg - ok
16:57:06.0813 2360 [ 89A7B9CC98D0D80C6F31B91C0A310FCD ] KtmRm C:\windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
16:57:06.0907 2360 KtmRm - ok
16:57:06.0954 2360 [ E8E3B9DC901303BD8F590ADA711DE243 ] L1C C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x86.sys
16:57:06.0985 2360 L1C - ok
16:57:07.0063 2360 [ D64AF876D53ECA3668BB97B51B4E70AB ] LanmanServer C:\windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
16:57:07.0141 2360 LanmanServer - ok
16:57:07.0172 2360 [ 58405E4F68BA8E4057C6E914F326ABA2 ] LanmanWorkstation C:\windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
16:57:07.0250 2360 LanmanWorkstation - ok
16:57:07.0718 2360 [ F7611EC07349979DA9B0AE1F18CCC7A6 ] lltdio C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
16:57:07.0812 2360 lltdio - ok
16:57:07.0843 2360 [ 5700673E13A2117FA3B9020C852C01E2 ] lltdsvc C:\windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
16:57:07.0937 2360 lltdsvc - ok
16:57:07.0952 2360 [ 55CA01BA19D0006C8F2639B6C045E08B ] lmhosts C:\windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
16:57:08.0030 2360 lmhosts - ok
16:57:08.0077 2360 [ 2ED1786B7542CDA261029F6B526EDF44 ] LMS C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
16:57:08.0124 2360 LMS - ok
16:57:08.0155 2360 [ EB119A53CCF2ACC000AC71B065B78FEF ] LSI_FC C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
16:57:08.0186 2360 LSI_FC - ok
16:57:08.0233 2360 [ 8ADE1C877256A22E49B75D1CC9161F9C ] LSI_SAS C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
16:57:08.0264 2360 LSI_SAS - ok
16:57:08.0280 2360 [ DC9DC3D3DAA0E276FD2EC262E38B11E9 ] LSI_SAS2 C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
16:57:08.0311 2360 LSI_SAS2 - ok
16:57:08.0342 2360 [ 0A036C7D7CAB643A7F07135AC47E0524 ] LSI_SCSI C:\windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
16:57:08.0373 2360 LSI_SCSI - ok
16:57:08.0436 2360 [ 6703E366CC18D3B6E534F5CF7DF39CEE ] luafv C:\windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
16:57:08.0514 2360 luafv - ok
16:57:08.0529 2360 massfilter - ok
16:57:08.0576 2360 [ 629CABB0421668C9D3D402A3C3D77E14 ] MBAMProtector C:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
16:57:08.0623 2360 MBAMProtector - ok
16:57:08.0685 2360 [ 1ACAA67676E9E7BDA5E0C41B6E0DECAF ] MBAMScheduler C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
16:57:08.0717 2360 MBAMScheduler - ok
16:57:08.0763 2360 [ 916B8954AC3E06DC9E898AFFB41F3FB6 ] MBAMService C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
16:57:08.0810 2360 MBAMService - ok
16:57:08.0826 2360 mcdbus - ok
16:57:08.0857 2360 [ BFB9EE8EE977EFE85D1A3105ABEF6DD1 ] Mcx2Svc C:\windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
16:57:08.0904 2360 Mcx2Svc - ok
16:57:08.0935 2360 [ 0FFF5B045293002AB38EB1FD1FC2FB74 ] megasas C:\windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
16:57:08.0966 2360 megasas - ok
16:57:08.0997 2360 [ DCBAB2920C75F390CAF1D29F675D03D6 ] MegaSR C:\windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
16:57:09.0029 2360 MegaSR - ok
16:57:09.0091 2360 [ D86AC00883B9C98B570E7643AAF8E554 ] MEI C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECI.sys
16:57:09.0122 2360 MEI - ok
16:57:09.0216 2360 [ 123271BD5237AB991DC5C21FDF8835EB ] Microsoft Office Groove Audit Service C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveAuditService.exe
16:57:09.0247 2360 Microsoft Office Groove Audit Service - ok
16:57:09.0278 2360 [ 146B6F43A673379A3C670E86D89BE5EA ] MMCSS C:\windows\system32\mmcss.dll
16:57:09.0356 2360 MMCSS - ok
16:57:09.0419 2360 [ F001861E5700EE84E2D4E52C712F4964 ] Modem C:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
16:57:09.0481 2360 Modem - ok
16:57:09.0543 2360 [ 79D10964DE86B292320E9DFE02282A23 ] monitor C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
16:57:09.0590 2360 monitor - ok
16:57:09.0637 2360 [ FB18CC1D4C2E716B6B903B0AC0CC0609 ] mouclass C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
16:57:09.0668 2360 mouclass - ok
16:57:09.0684 2360 [ 2C388D2CD01C9042596CF3C8F3C7B24D ] mouhid C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
16:57:09.0715 2360 mouhid - ok
16:57:09.0762 2360 [ FC8771F45ECCCFD89684E38842539B9B ] mountmgr C:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
16:57:09.0793 2360 mountmgr - ok
16:57:09.0871 2360 [ 9C3758018DED02F4AE53CCA1C5F084A2 ] MozillaMaintenance C:\Program Files\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
16:57:09.0902 2360 MozillaMaintenance - ok
16:57:09.0918 2360 [ 2D699FB6E89CE0D8DA14ECC03B3EDFE0 ] mpio C:\windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
16:57:09.0949 2360 mpio - ok
16:57:10.0011 2360 [ AD2723A7B53DD1AACAE6AD8C0BFBF4D0 ] mpsdrv C:\windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
16:57:10.0074 2360 mpsdrv - ok
16:57:10.0136 2360 [ 9835584E999D25004E1EE8E5F3E3B881 ] MpsSvc C:\windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
16:57:10.0214 2360 MpsSvc - ok
16:57:10.0245 2360 [ CEB46AB7C01C9F825F8CC6BABC18166A ] MRxDAV C:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
16:57:10.0292 2360 MRxDAV - ok
16:57:10.0339 2360 [ 5D16C921E3671636C0EBA3BBAAC5FD25 ] mrxsmb C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
16:57:10.0386 2360 mrxsmb - ok
16:57:10.0417 2360 [ 6D17A4791ACA19328C685D256349FEFC ] mrxsmb10 C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
16:57:10.0464 2360 mrxsmb10 - ok
16:57:10.0495 2360 [ B81F204D146000BE76651A50670A5E9E ] mrxsmb20 C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
16:57:10.0526 2360 mrxsmb20 - ok
16:57:10.0589 2360 [ 012C5F4E9349E711E11E0F19A8589F0A ] msahci C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
16:57:10.0620 2360 msahci - ok
16:57:10.0651 2360 [ 55055F8AD8BE27A64C831322A780A228 ] msdsm C:\windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
16:57:10.0682 2360 msdsm - ok
16:57:10.0698 2360 [ E1BCE74A3BD9902B72599C0192A07E27 ] MSDTC C:\windows\System32\msdtc.exe
16:57:10.0745 2360 MSDTC - ok
16:57:10.0791 2360 [ DAEFB28E3AF5A76ABCC2C3078C07327F ] Msfs C:\windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
16:57:10.0869 2360 Msfs - ok
16:57:10.0885 2360 [ 3E1E5767043C5AF9367F0056295E9F84 ] mshidkmdf C:\windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
16:57:10.0963 2360 mshidkmdf - ok
16:57:10.0994 2360 [ 0A4E5757AE09FA9622E3158CC1AEF114 ] msisadrv C:\windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
16:57:11.0025 2360 msisadrv - ok
16:57:11.0103 2360 [ 90F7D9E6B6F27E1A707D4A297F077828 ] MSiSCSI C:\windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
16:57:11.0181 2360 MSiSCSI - ok
16:57:11.0197 2360 msiserver - ok
16:57:11.0259 2360 [ 8C0860D6366AAFFB6C5BB9DF9448E631 ] MSKSSRV C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
16:57:11.0337 2360 MSKSSRV - ok
16:57:11.0384 2360 [ 3EA8B949F963562CEDBB549EAC0C11CE ] MSPCLOCK C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
16:57:11.0447 2360 MSPCLOCK - ok
16:57:11.0462 2360 [ F456E973590D663B1073E9C463B40932 ] MSPQM C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
16:57:11.0540 2360 MSPQM - ok
16:57:11.0571 2360 [ 0E008FC4819D238C51D7C93E7B41E560 ] MsRPC C:\windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
16:57:11.0618 2360 MsRPC - ok
16:57:11.0665 2360 [ FC6B9FF600CC585EA38B12589BD4E246 ] mssmbios C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
16:57:11.0696 2360 mssmbios - ok
16:57:11.0727 2360 [ B42C6B921F61A6E55159B8BE6CD54A36 ] MSTEE C:\windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
16:57:11.0821 2360 MSTEE - ok
16:57:11.0852 2360 [ 33599130F44E1F34631CEA241DE8AC84 ] MTConfig C:\windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
16:57:11.0883 2360 MTConfig - ok
16:57:11.0915 2360 [ 159FAD02F64E6381758C990F753BCC80 ] Mup C:\windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
16:57:11.0946 2360 Mup - ok
16:57:12.0008 2360 [ 61D57A5D7C6D9AFE10E77DAE6E1B445E ] napagent C:\windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
16:57:12.0071 2360 napagent - ok
16:57:12.0102 2360 [ 26384429FCD85D83746F63E798AB1480 ] NativeWifiP C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
16:57:12.0149 2360 NativeWifiP - ok
16:57:12.0195 2360 [ 8C9C922D71F1CD4DEF73F186416B7896 ] NDIS C:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
16:57:12.0242 2360 NDIS - ok
16:57:12.0289 2360 [ 0E1787AA6C9191D3D319E8BAFE86F80C ] NdisCap C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
16:57:12.0336 2360 NdisCap - ok
16:57:12.0383 2360 [ E4A8AEC125A2E43A9E32AFEEA7C9C888 ] NdisTapi C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
16:57:12.0445 2360 NdisTapi - ok
16:57:12.0523 2360 [ D8A65DAFB3EB41CBB622745676FCD072 ] Ndisuio C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
16:57:12.0585 2360 Ndisuio - ok
16:57:12.0617 2360 [ 38FBE267E7E6983311179230FACB1017 ] NdisWan C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
16:57:12.0695 2360 NdisWan - ok
16:57:12.0726 2360 [ A4BDC541E69674FBFF1A8FF00BE913F2 ] NDProxy C:\windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
16:57:12.0804 2360 NDProxy - ok
16:57:12.0819 2360 [ 80B275B1CE3B0E79909DB7B39AF74D51 ] NetBIOS C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
16:57:12.0897 2360 NetBIOS - ok
16:57:12.0929 2360 [ 280122DDCF04B378EDD1AD54D71C1E54 ] NetBT C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
16:57:12.0991 2360 NetBT - ok
16:57:13.0038 2360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] Netlogon C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
16:57:13.0069 2360 Netlogon - ok
16:57:13.0100 2360 [ 7CCCFCA7510684768DA22092D1FA4DB2 ] Netman C:\windows\System32\netman.dll
16:57:13.0178 2360 Netman - ok
16:57:13.0209 2360 [ 7E9228C814C0D0B551AF9A114B7E0B16 ] NetMsmqActivator C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
16:57:13.0241 2360 NetMsmqActivator - ok
16:57:13.0256 2360 [ 7E9228C814C0D0B551AF9A114B7E0B16 ] NetPipeActivator C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
16:57:13.0287 2360 NetPipeActivator - ok
16:57:13.0319 2360 [ 8C338238C16777A802D6A9211EB2BA50 ] netprofm C:\windows\System32\netprofm.dll
16:57:13.0397 2360 netprofm - ok
16:57:13.0397 2360 [ 7E9228C814C0D0B551AF9A114B7E0B16 ] NetTcpActivator C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
16:57:13.0443 2360 NetTcpActivator - ok
16:57:13.0459 2360 [ 7E9228C814C0D0B551AF9A114B7E0B16 ] NetTcpPortSharing C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
16:57:13.0490 2360 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
16:57:13.0521 2360 [ 1D85C4B390B0EE09C7A46B91EFB2C097 ] nfrd960 C:\windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
16:57:13.0568 2360 nfrd960 - ok
16:57:13.0599 2360 [ 374071043F9E4231EE43BE2BB48DD36D ] NlaSvc C:\windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
16:57:13.0646 2360 NlaSvc - ok
16:57:13.0740 2360 [ CCBE49A6CEFC8CAE72ECF7CF636F5BBF ] NMIndexingService C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
16:57:13.0755 2360 NMIndexingService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
16:57:13.0755 2360 NMIndexingService - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
16:57:13.0787 2360 [ 1DB262A9F8C087E8153D89BEF3D2235F ] Npfs C:\windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
16:57:13.0849 2360 Npfs - ok
16:57:13.0880 2360 [ BA387E955E890C8A88306D9B8D06BF17 ] nsi C:\windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
16:57:13.0958 2360 nsi - ok
16:57:13.0974 2360 [ E9A0A4D07E53D8FEA2BB8387A3293C58 ] nsiproxy C:\windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
16:57:14.0052 2360 nsiproxy - ok
16:57:14.0145 2360 [ 0D87503986BB3DFED58E343FE39DDE13 ] Ntfs C:\windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
16:57:14.0223 2360 Ntfs - ok
16:57:14.0286 2360 [ F9756A98D69098DCA8945D62858A812C ] Null C:\windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
16:57:14.0348 2360 Null - ok
16:57:14.0379 2360 [ F0CBF252811BC5FC49E7ECCA3EE9519F ] nusb3hub C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys
16:57:14.0426 2360 nusb3hub - ok
16:57:14.0457 2360 [ BDC5FF9B669B5475E3A6E47E5608205C ] nusb3xhc C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys
16:57:14.0489 2360 nusb3xhc - ok
16:57:14.0520 2360 [ 77F9F9A199B87FE3F852E12F5419240B ] NVHDA  C:\windows\system32\drivers\nvhda32v.sys
16:57:14.0567 2360 NVHDA - ok
16:57:14.0863 2360 [ C1E661888C719FC2E12C057F233FB238 ] nvlddmkm C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
16:57:15.0409 2360 nvlddmkm - ok
16:57:15.0456 2360 [ B3E25EE28883877076E0E1FF877D02E0 ] nvraid C:\windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
16:57:15.0487 2360 nvraid - ok
16:57:15.0518 2360 [ 4380E59A170D88C4F1022EFF6719A8A4 ] nvstor C:\windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
16:57:15.0549 2360 nvstor - ok
16:57:15.0596 2360 [ 31D7E63B62BC4680B5D1358F91DA104E ] NVSvc C:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
16:57:15.0659 2360 NVSvc - ok
16:57:15.0690 2360 [ 5A0983915F02BAE73267CC2A041F717D ] nv_agp C:\windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
16:57:15.0721 2360 nv_agp - ok
16:57:15.0846 2360 [ 785F487A64950F3CB8E9F16253BA3B7B ] odserv C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE
16:57:15.0893 2360 odserv - ok
16:57:15.0939 2360 [ 08A70A1F2CDDE9BB49B885CB817A66EB ] ohci1394 C:\windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
16:57:15.0986 2360 ohci1394 - ok
16:57:16.0033 2360 [ 9D10F99A6712E28F8ACD5641E3A7EA6B ] ose C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
16:57:16.0064 2360 ose - ok
16:57:16.0220 2360 [ 30DFAF50D7EC5BC8D78A5901F42C1CAB ] OSHIUnhooker C:\Users\TOSHIBA\AppData\Local\Temp\OSHIUnhooker.sys
16:57:16.0329 2360 OSHIUnhooker - ok
16:57:16.0548 2360 [ 358A9CCA612C68EB2F07DDAD4CE1D8D7 ] osppsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
16:57:16.0782 2360 osppsvc - ok
16:57:16.0829 2360 [ 82A8521DDC60710C3D3D3E7325209BEC ] p2pimsvc C:\windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
16:57:16.0891 2360 p2pimsvc - ok
16:57:16.0907 2360 [ 59C3DDD501E39E006DAC31BF55150D91 ] p2psvc C:\windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
16:57:16.0953 2360 p2psvc - ok
16:57:17.0000 2360 [ 2EA877ED5DD9713C5AC74E8EA7348D14 ] Parport C:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys
16:57:17.0031 2360 Parport - ok
16:57:17.0094 2360 [ 3F34A1B4C5F6475F320C275E63AFCE9B ] partmgr C:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
16:57:17.0125 2360 partmgr - ok
16:57:17.0141 2360 [ EB0A59F29C19B86479D36B35983DAADC ] Parvdm C:\windows\system32\drivers\parvdm.sys
16:57:17.0187 2360 Parvdm - ok
16:57:17.0234 2360 [ 358AB7956D3160000726574083DFC8A6 ] PcaSvc C:\windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
16:57:17.0297 2360 PcaSvc - ok
16:57:17.0343 2360 [ 673E55C3498EB970088E812EA820AA8F ] pci C:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
16:57:17.0375 2360 pci - ok
16:57:17.0406 2360 [ AFE86F419014DB4E5593F69FFE26CE0A ] pciide C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
16:57:17.0437 2360 pciide - ok
16:57:17.0468 2360 [ F396431B31693E71E8A80687EF523506 ] pcmcia C:\windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
16:57:17.0499 2360 pcmcia - ok
16:57:17.0531 2360 [ 250F6B43D2B613172035C6747AEEB19F ] pcw C:\windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
16:57:17.0562 2360 pcw - ok
16:57:17.0609 2360 [ 9E0104BA49F4E6973749A02BF41344ED ] PEAUTH C:\windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
16:57:17.0687 2360 PEAUTH - ok
16:57:17.0765 2360 [ B4948E692AAB9091B45105706EC3F3EE ] PGEffect C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pgeffect.sys
16:57:17.0796 2360 PGEffect - ok
16:57:17.0874 2360 [ 414BBA67A3DED1D28437EB66AEB8A720 ] pla C:\windows\system32\pla.dll
16:57:17.0999 2360 pla - ok
16:57:18.0030 2360 [ EC7BC28D207DA09E79B3E9FAF8B232CA ] PlugPlay C:\windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
16:57:18.0092 2360 PlugPlay - ok
16:57:18.0139 2360 [ 63FF8572611249931EB16BB8EED6AFC8 ] PNRPAutoReg C:\windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
16:57:18.0186 2360 PNRPAutoReg - ok
16:57:18.0217 2360 [ 82A8521DDC60710C3D3D3E7325209BEC ] PNRPsvc C:\windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
16:57:18.0264 2360 PNRPsvc - ok
16:57:18.0311 2360 [ 53946B69BA0836BD95B03759530C81EC ] PolicyAgent C:\windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
16:57:18.0404 2360 PolicyAgent - ok
16:57:18.0435 2360 [ F87D30E72E03D579A5199CCB3831D6EA ] Power C:\windows\system32\umpo.dll
16:57:18.0529 2360 Power - ok
16:57:18.0560 2360 [ 631E3E205AD6D86F2AED6A4A8E69F2DB ] PptpMiniport C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
16:57:18.0638 2360 PptpMiniport - ok
16:57:18.0669 2360 [ 85B1E3A0C7585BC4AAE6899EC6FCF011 ] Processor C:\windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
16:57:18.0716 2360 Processor - ok
16:57:18.0747 2360 [ CADEFAC453040E370A1BDFF3973BE00D ] ProfSvc C:\windows\system32\profsvc.dll
16:57:18.0810 2360 ProfSvc - ok
16:57:18.0825 2360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] ProtectedStorage C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
16:57:18.0857 2360 ProtectedStorage - ok
16:57:18.0903 2360 [ 6270CCAE2A86DE6D146529FE55B3246A ] Psched C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
16:57:18.0981 2360 Psched - ok
16:57:19.0013 2360 [ A6A7AD767BF5141665F5C675F671B3E1 ] PSI_SVC_2 c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
16:57:19.0044 2360 PSI_SVC_2 - ok
16:57:19.0106 2360 [ 022542DD0026759A79DF532C142E5CDA ] pwdrvio C:\windows\system32\pwdrvio.sys
16:57:19.0137 2360 pwdrvio - ok
16:57:19.0169 2360 [ A838B05740016CB7B5C2E03D63239DF8 ] pwdspio C:\windows\system32\pwdspio.sys
16:57:19.0200 2360 pwdspio - ok
16:57:19.0231 2360 [ B572ED0C3E6165643FA116AF20425A54 ] PxHelp20 C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys
16:57:19.0247 2360 PxHelp20 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
16:57:19.0247 2360 PxHelp20 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
16:57:19.0262 2360 qcusbserialser - ok
16:57:19.0293 2360 [ A0DB243AF3A2E427C172AF2BBA325473 ] QIOMem C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\QIOMem.sys
16:57:19.0309 2360 QIOMem - ok
16:57:19.0387 2360 [ AB95ECF1F6659A60DDC166D8315B0751 ] ql2300 C:\windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
16:57:19.0481 2360 ql2300 - ok
16:57:19.0512 2360 [ B4DD51DD25182244B86737DC51AF2270 ] ql40xx C:\windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
16:57:19.0543 2360 ql40xx - ok
16:57:19.0605 2360 [ 31AC809E7707EB580B2BDB760390765A ] QWAVE C:\windows\system32\qwave.dll
16:57:19.0668 2360 QWAVE - ok
16:57:19.0699 2360 [ 584078CA1B95CA72DF2A27C336F9719D ] QWAVEdrv C:\windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
16:57:19.0761 2360 QWAVEdrv - ok
16:57:19.0777 2360 [ 30A81B53C766D0133BB86D234E5556AB ] RasAcd C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
16:57:19.0855 2360 RasAcd - ok
16:57:19.0886 2360 [ 57EC4AEF73660166074D8F7F31C0D4FD ] RasAgileVpn C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
16:57:19.0964 2360 RasAgileVpn - ok
16:57:20.0011 2360 [ A60F1839849C0C00739787FD5EC03F13 ] RasAuto C:\windows\System32\rasauto.dll
16:57:20.0089 2360 RasAuto - ok
16:57:20.0105 2360 [ D9F91EAFEC2815365CBE6D167E4E332A ] Rasl2tp C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
16:57:20.0183 2360 Rasl2tp - ok
16:57:20.0245 2360 [ CB9E04DC05EACF5B9A36CA276D475006 ] RasMan C:\windows\System32\rasmans.dll
16:57:20.0323 2360 RasMan - ok
16:57:20.0354 2360 [ 0FE8B15916307A6AC12BFB6A63E45507 ] RasPppoe C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
16:57:20.0432 2360 RasPppoe - ok
16:57:20.0463 2360 [ 44101F495A83EA6401D886E7FD70096B ] RasSstp C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
16:57:20.0541 2360 RasSstp - ok
16:57:20.0619 2360 [ D528BC58A489409BA40334EBF96A311B ] rdbss C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
16:57:20.0697 2360 rdbss - ok
16:57:20.0744 2360 [ 0D8F05481CB76E70E1DA06EE9F0DA9DF ] rdpbus C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpbus.sys
16:57:20.0775 2360 rdpbus - ok
16:57:20.0807 2360 [ 23DAE03F29D253AE74C44F99E515F9A1 ] RDPCDD C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
16:57:20.0885 2360 RDPCDD - ok
16:57:20.0931 2360 [ 5A53CA1598DD4156D44196D200C94B8A ] RDPENCDD C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
16:57:21.0009 2360 RDPENCDD - ok
16:57:21.0025 2360 [ 44B0A53CD4F27D50ED461DAE0C0B4E1F ] RDPREFMP C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
16:57:21.0103 2360 RDPREFMP - ok
16:57:21.0150 2360 [ 65375DF758CA1872AB7EBBBA457FD5E6 ] RdpVideoMiniport C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys
16:57:21.0212 2360 RdpVideoMiniport - ok
16:57:21.0243 2360 [ F031683E6D1FEA157ABB2FF260B51E61 ] RDPWD C:\windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
16:57:21.0306 2360 RDPWD - ok
16:57:21.0337 2360 [ 518395321DC96FE2C9F0E96AC743B656 ] rdyboost C:\windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
16:57:21.0384 2360 rdyboost - ok
16:57:21.0431 2360 [ 7B5E1419717FAC363A31CC302895217A ] RemoteAccess C:\windows\System32\mprdim.dll
16:57:21.0509 2360 RemoteAccess - ok
16:57:21.0555 2360 [ CB9A8683F4EF2BF99E123D79950D7935 ] RemoteRegistry C:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
16:57:21.0633 2360 RemoteRegistry - ok
16:57:21.0665 2360 [ 564297827D213F52C7A3A2FF749568CA ] ROOTMODEM C:\windows\system32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys
16:57:21.0727 2360 ROOTMODEM - ok
16:57:21.0758 2360 [ 78D072F35BC45D9E4E1B61895C152234 ] RpcEptMapper C:\windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
16:57:21.0836 2360 RpcEptMapper - ok
16:57:21.0867 2360 [ 94D36C0E44677DD26981D2BFEEF2A29D ] RpcLocator C:\windows\system32\locator.exe
16:57:21.0914 2360 RpcLocator - ok
16:57:21.0961 2360 [ 7660F01D3B38ACA1747E397D21D790AF ] RpcSs C:\windows\System32\rpcss.dll
16:57:22.0039 2360 RpcSs - ok
16:57:22.0055 2360 [ 032B0D36AD92B582D869879F5AF5B928 ] rspndr C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
16:57:22.0133 2360 rspndr - ok
16:57:22.0195 2360 [ C5ACB4D2CA623F678257B0844BD1AC8A ] RSUSBSTOR C:\windows\system32\Drivers\RtsUStor.sys
16:57:22.0226 2360 RSUSBSTOR - ok
16:57:22.0257 2360 [ 45449ACF2B9DD9278A40FCFB2DAA7969 ] RSUSBVSTOR C:\windows\system32\Drivers\RTSUVSTOR.sys
16:57:22.0304 2360 RSUSBVSTOR - ok
16:57:22.0351 2360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] SamSs C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
16:57:22.0382 2360 SamSs - ok
16:57:22.0413 2360 [ 05D860DA1040F111503AC416CCEF2BCA ] sbp2port C:\windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
16:57:22.0445 2360 sbp2port - ok
16:57:22.0476 2360 [ 8FC518FFE9519C2631D37515A68009C4 ] SCardSvr C:\windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
16:57:22.0569 2360 SCardSvr - ok
16:57:22.0616 2360 [ 0693B5EC673E34DC147E195779A4DCF6 ] scfilter C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
16:57:22.0679 2360 scfilter - ok
16:57:22.0741 2360 [ A04BB13F8A72F8B6E8B4071723E4E336 ] Schedule C:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
16:57:22.0835 2360 Schedule - ok
16:57:22.0866 2360 [ 319C6B309773D063541D01DF8AC6F55F ] SCPolicySvc C:\windows\System32\certprop.dll
16:57:22.0928 2360 SCPolicySvc - ok
16:57:22.0975 2360 [ 08236C4BCE5EDD0A0318A438AF28E0F7 ] SDRSVC C:\windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
16:57:23.0037 2360 SDRSVC - ok
16:57:23.0069 2360 [ 90A3935D05B494A5A39D37E71F09A677 ] secdrv C:\windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
16:57:23.0147 2360 secdrv - ok
16:57:23.0178 2360 [ A59B3A4442C52060CC7A85293AA3546F ] seclogon C:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll
16:57:23.0256 2360 seclogon - ok
16:57:23.0287 2360 [ DCB7FCDCC97F87360F75D77425B81737 ] SENS C:\windows\system32\sens.dll
16:57:23.0365 2360 SENS - ok
16:57:23.0396 2360 [ 50087FE1EE447009C9CC2997B90DE53F ] SensrSvc C:\windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
16:57:23.0459 2360 SensrSvc - ok
16:57:23.0474 2360 [ 9AD8B8B515E3DF6ACD4212EF465DE2D1 ] Serenum C:\windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
16:57:23.0521 2360 Serenum - ok
16:57:23.0552 2360 [ 5FB7FCEA0490D821F26F39CC5EA3D1E2 ] Serial C:\windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
16:57:23.0615 2360 Serial - ok
16:57:23.0630 2360 [ 79BFFB520327FF916A582DFEA17AA813 ] sermouse C:\windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
16:57:23.0677 2360 sermouse - ok
16:57:23.0739 2360 [ 4AE380F39A0032EAB7DD953030B26D28 ] SessionEnv C:\windows\system32\sessenv.dll
16:57:23.0817 2360 SessionEnv - ok
16:57:23.0864 2360 [ 9F976E1EB233DF46FCE808D9DEA3EB9C ] sffdisk C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
16:57:23.0911 2360 sffdisk - ok
16:57:23.0911 2360 [ 932A68EE27833CFD57C1639D375F2731 ] sffp_mmc C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
16:57:23.0958 2360 sffp_mmc - ok
16:57:23.0973 2360 [ 6D4CCAEDC018F1CF52866BBBAA235982 ] sffp_sd C:\windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
16:57:24.0020 2360 sffp_sd - ok
16:57:24.0036 2360 [ DB96666CC8312EBC45032F30B007A547 ] sfloppy C:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
16:57:24.0067 2360 sfloppy - ok
16:57:24.0161 2360 [ D1A079A0DE2EA524513B6930C24527A2 ] SharedAccess C:\windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
16:57:24.0239 2360 SharedAccess - ok
16:57:24.0301 2360 [ 414DA952A35BF5D50192E28263B40577 ] ShellHWDetection C:\windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
16:57:24.0395 2360 ShellHWDetection - ok
16:57:24.0441 2360 [ 2565CAC0DC9FE0371BDCE60832582B2E ] sisagp C:\windows\system32\drivers\sisagp.sys
16:57:24.0473 2360 sisagp - ok
16:57:24.0504 2360 [ A9F0486851BECB6DDA1D89D381E71055 ] SiSRaid2 C:\windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
16:57:24.0535 2360 SiSRaid2 - ok
16:57:24.0566 2360 [ 3727097B55738E2F554972C3BE5BC1AA ] SiSRaid4 C:\windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
16:57:24.0597 2360 SiSRaid4 - ok
16:57:24.0675 2360 [ F07AF60B152221472FBDB2FECEC4896D ] SkypeUpdate C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
16:57:24.0707 2360 SkypeUpdate - ok
16:57:24.0753 2360 [ 3E21C083B8A01CB70BA1F09303010FCE ] Smb C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
16:57:24.0831 2360 Smb - ok
16:57:24.0909 2360 [ 6A984831644ECA1A33FFEAE4126F4F37 ] SNMPTRAP C:\windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
16:57:24.0956 2360 SNMPTRAP - ok
16:57:24.0987 2360 [ 95CF1AE7527FB70F7816563CBC09D942 ] spldr C:\windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
16:57:25.0019 2360 spldr - ok
16:57:25.0081 2360 [ 9AEA093B8F9C37CF45538382CABA2475 ] Spooler C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
16:57:25.0128 2360 Spooler - ok
16:57:25.0284 2360 [ CF87A1DE791347E75B98885214CED2B8 ] sppsvc C:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
16:57:25.0455 2360 sppsvc - ok
16:57:25.0518 2360 [ B0180B20B065D89232A78A40FE56EAA6 ] sppuinotify C:\windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
16:57:25.0596 2360 sppuinotify - ok
16:57:25.0658 2360 [ E4C2764065D66EA1D2D3EBC28FE99C46 ] srv C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
16:57:25.0736 2360 srv - ok
16:57:25.0783 2360 [ 03F0545BD8D4C77FA0AE1CEEDFCC71AB ] srv2 C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
16:57:25.0814 2360 srv2 - ok
16:57:25.0861 2360 [ E00FDFAFF025E94F9821153750C35A6D ] SrvHsfHDA C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL3.SYS
16:57:25.0892 2360 SrvHsfHDA - ok
16:57:25.0939 2360 [ CEB4E3B6890E1E42DCA6694D9E59E1A0 ] SrvHsfV92 C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV3.SYS
16:57:26.0017 2360 SrvHsfV92 - ok
16:57:26.0048 2360 [ BC0C7EA89194C299F051C24119000E17 ] SrvHsfWinac C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT3.SYS
16:57:26.0095 2360 SrvHsfWinac - ok
16:57:26.0157 2360 [ BE6BD660CAA6F291AE06A718A4FA8ABC ] srvnet C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
16:57:26.0189 2360 srvnet - ok
16:57:26.0251 2360 [ D887C9FD02AC9FA880F6E5027A43E118 ] SSDPSRV C:\windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
16:57:26.0329 2360 SSDPSRV - ok
16:57:26.0360 2360 [ D318F23BE45D5E3A107469EB64815B50 ] SstpSvc C:\windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
16:57:26.0438 2360 SstpSvc - ok
16:57:26.0532 2360 [ 0632004181860960CF6E10DE8DDEF78B ] Stereo Service C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
16:57:26.0579 2360 Stereo Service - ok
16:57:26.0625 2360 [ DB32D325C192B801DF274BFD12A7E72B ] stexstor C:\windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
16:57:26.0641 2360 stexstor - ok
16:57:26.0703 2360 [ E1FB3706030FB4578A0D72C2FC3689E4 ] StiSvc C:\windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
16:57:26.0766 2360 StiSvc - ok
16:57:26.0797 2360 [ E58C78A848ADD9610A4DB6D214AF5224 ] swenum C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
16:57:26.0828 2360 swenum - ok
16:57:26.0859 2360 [ A28BD92DF340E57B024BA433165D34D7 ] swprv C:\windows\System32\swprv.dll
16:57:26.0953 2360 swprv - ok
16:57:27.0031 2360 [ 6944C0884AB8445433DE0DC03F48137A ] SynTP C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
16:57:27.0109 2360 SynTP - ok
16:57:27.0203 2360 [ 36650D618CA34C9D357DFD3D89B2C56F ] SysMain C:\windows\system32\sysmain.dll
16:57:27.0281 2360 SysMain - ok
16:57:27.0327 2360 [ 763FECDC3D30C815FE72DD57936C6CD1 ] TabletInputService C:\windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
16:57:27.0374 2360 TabletInputService - ok
16:57:27.0405 2360 [ 613BF4820361543956909043A265C6AC ] TapiSrv C:\windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
16:57:27.0483 2360 TapiSrv - ok
16:57:27.0530 2360 [ B799D9FDB26111737F58288D8DC172D9 ] TBS C:\windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
16:57:27.0639 2360 TBS - ok
16:57:27.0717 2360 [ E23A56F843E2AEBBB209D0ACCA73C640 ] Tcpip C:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
16:57:27.0811 2360 Tcpip - ok
16:57:27.0842 2360 [ E23A56F843E2AEBBB209D0ACCA73C640 ] TCPIP6 C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
16:57:27.0920 2360 TCPIP6 - ok
16:57:27.0983 2360 [ 3EEBD3BD93DA46A26E89893C7AB2FF3B ] tcpipreg C:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
16:57:28.0014 2360 tcpipreg - ok
16:57:28.0045 2360 tctusbser - ok
16:57:28.0092 2360 [ 4084EA00D50C858D6F9038F86AE2E2D0 ] tdcmdpst C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdcmdpst.sys
16:57:28.0123 2360 tdcmdpst - ok
16:57:28.0154 2360 [ 1CB91B2BD8F6DD367DFC2EF26FD751B2 ] TDPIPE C:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
16:57:28.0201 2360 TDPIPE - ok
16:57:28.0232 2360 [ 2C2C5AFE7EE4F620D69C23C0617651A8 ] TDTCP C:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
16:57:28.0263 2360 TDTCP - ok
16:57:28.0295 2360 [ B459575348C20E8121D6039DA063C704 ] tdx C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
16:57:28.0373 2360 tdx - ok
16:57:28.0388 2360 [ 04DBF4B01EA4BF25A9A3E84AFFAC9B20 ] TermDD C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
16:57:28.0419 2360 TermDD - ok
16:57:28.0466 2360 [ 382C804C92811BE57829D8E550A900E2 ] TermService C:\windows\System32\termsrv.dll
16:57:28.0560 2360 TermService - ok
16:57:28.0591 2360 [ 42FB6AFD6B79D9FE07381609172E7CA4 ] Themes C:\windows\system32\themeservice.dll
16:57:28.0638 2360 Themes - ok
16:57:28.0669 2360 [ 146B6F43A673379A3C670E86D89BE5EA ] THREADORDER C:\windows\system32\mmcss.dll
16:57:28.0747 2360 THREADORDER - ok
16:57:28.0825 2360 [ 83E91963C4452BE6899503CF9EBFD3ED ] TMachInfo C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
16:57:28.0856 2360 TMachInfo - ok
16:57:28.0887 2360 [ 6F0257EE066B689350F6B0AA9861BF95 ] TODDSrv C:\windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe
16:57:28.0934 2360 TODDSrv - ok
16:57:28.0997 2360 [ 0FF4C65E18D884955D76D90CDF2ED6A9 ] TosCoSrv C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
16:57:29.0028 2360 TosCoSrv - ok
16:57:29.0106 2360 [ 3C47A2841BB479201CB356285BC2B18E ] TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Bluetooth Toshiba Stack\TosBtSrv.exe
16:57:29.0137 2360 TOSHIBA Bluetooth Service - ok
16:57:29.0199 2360 [ 562E8CC6D0550E216270A8005A97AEE3 ] TOSHIBA eco Utility Service C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TECO\TecoService.exe
16:57:29.0215 2360 TOSHIBA eco Utility Service - ok
16:57:29.0262 2360 [ C704D592A965235E4012A8DAE99167E8 ] TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe
16:57:29.0277 2360 TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service - ok
16:57:29.0340 2360 [ 90AFA1A4451BBBEE87C9F18A665D8121 ] tosporte C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tosporte.sys
16:57:29.0355 2360 tosporte - ok
16:57:29.0387 2360 [ 96A50E6713C8BAC88A817342B76E7E8B ] tosrfbd C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tosrfbd.sys
16:57:29.0418 2360 tosrfbd - ok
16:57:29.0449 2360 [ 75CD3C238A0FFC66C4581C3870C09314 ] tosrfbnp C:\windows\system32\Drivers\tosrfbnp.sys
16:57:29.0480 2360 tosrfbnp - ok
16:57:29.0496 2360 [ B551D3F266DDA311256F963E8CFD1E9B ] Tosrfcom C:\windows\system32\Drivers\tosrfcom.sys
16:57:29.0527 2360 Tosrfcom - ok
16:57:29.0558 2360 [ 8A555DCF3DDAD3965DA11550491408F8 ] tosrfec C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tosrfec.sys
16:57:29.0589 2360 tosrfec - ok
16:57:29.0621 2360 [ F3E8762163EE87F3AC95537584CF5B4F ] Tosrfhid C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Tosrfhid.sys
16:57:29.0636 2360 Tosrfhid - ok
16:57:29.0683 2360 [ B2A1A6538245FD69578224BBF2FD4677 ] tosrfnds C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tosrfnds.sys
16:57:29.0714 2360 tosrfnds - ok
16:57:29.0730 2360 [ 3DE5CBB4F8EB64563CE08E8EC7458D03 ] TosRfSnd C:\windows\system32\drivers\tosrfsnd.sys
16:57:29.0777 2360 TosRfSnd - ok
16:57:29.0792 2360 [ AF5126FB6E9ED41C99AB7A10E98729CD ] Tosrfusb C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tosrfusb.sys
16:57:29.0823 2360 Tosrfusb - ok
16:57:29.0901 2360 [ 755E82D505ACC7041E9B6D505E740D14 ] TPCHSrv C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe
16:57:29.0948 2360 TPCHSrv - ok
16:57:29.0995 2360 [ 4792C0378DB99A9BC2AE2DE6CFFF0C3A ] TrkWks C:\windows\System32\trkwks.dll
16:57:30.0089 2360 TrkWks - ok
16:57:30.0151 2360 [ 2C49B175AEE1D4364B91B531417FE583 ] TrustedInstaller C:\windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
16:57:30.0229 2360 TrustedInstaller - ok
16:57:30.0276 2360 [ 254BB140EEE3C59D6114C1A86B636877 ] tssecsrv C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
16:57:30.0338 2360 tssecsrv - ok
16:57:30.0385 2360 [ 9CE253214ACAA5A7D323327D2055EFAA ] TsUsbFlt C:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
16:57:30.0432 2360 TsUsbFlt - ok
16:57:30.0479 2360 [ 57C527AF84748B5C2F5178C499C0B81F ] TsUsbGD C:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
16:57:30.0510 2360 TsUsbGD - ok
16:57:30.0572 2360 [ B2FA25D9B17A68BB93D58B0556E8C90D ] tunnel C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
16:57:30.0635 2360 tunnel - ok
16:57:30.0681 2360 [ FC24015B4052600C324C43E3A79C0664 ] TVALZ C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZ_O.SYS
16:57:30.0713 2360 TVALZ - ok
16:57:30.0759 2360 [ 866462F5AE3F375EF83EF9DCE436031C ] TVALZFL C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\TVALZFL.sys
16:57:30.0791 2360 TVALZFL - ok
16:57:30.0822 2360 [ 750FBCB269F4D7DD2E420C56B795DB6D ] uagp35 C:\windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
16:57:30.0853 2360 uagp35 - ok
16:57:30.0915 2360 [ EE43346C7E4B5E63E54F927BABBB32FF ] udfs C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
16:57:30.0993 2360 udfs - ok
16:57:31.0071 2360 [ 8344FD4FCE927880AA1AA7681D4927E5 ] UI0Detect C:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
16:57:31.0118 2360 UI0Detect - ok
16:57:31.0165 2360 [ 44E8048ACE47BEFBFDC2E9BE4CBC8880 ] uliagpkx C:\windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
16:57:31.0196 2360 uliagpkx - ok
16:57:31.0227 2360 [ D295BED4B898F0FD999FCFA9B32B071B ] umbus C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
16:57:31.0259 2360 umbus - ok
16:57:31.0290 2360 [ 7550AD0C6998BA1CB4843E920EE0FEAC ] UmPass C:\windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
16:57:31.0321 2360 UmPass - ok
16:57:31.0446 2360 [ 7E5E1603D0FF2D240AE70295C5C3FEFC ] UNS C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
16:57:31.0586 2360 UNS - ok
16:57:31.0680 2360 [ 833FBB672460EFCE8011D262175FAD33 ] upnphost C:\windows\System32\upnphost.dll
16:57:31.0758 2360 upnphost - ok
16:57:31.0805 2360 [ BD9C55D7023C5DE374507ACC7A14E2AC ] usbccgp C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
16:57:31.0867 2360 usbccgp - ok
16:57:31.0898 2360 [ 04EC7CEC62EC3B6D9354EEE93327FC82 ] usbcir C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
16:57:31.0945 2360 usbcir - ok
16:57:32.0007 2360 [ F92DE757E4B7CE9C07C5E65423F3AE3B ] usbehci C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys
16:57:32.0039 2360 usbehci - ok
16:57:32.0101 2360 [ 8DC94AEC6A7E644A06135AE7506DC2E9 ] usbhub C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
16:57:32.0148 2360 usbhub - ok
16:57:32.0210 2360 [ 7D05B21E15F3278B2AA9AC58409764AC ] UsbModemDriver C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USB_MODEM_H.sys
16:57:32.0257 2360 UsbModemDriver - ok
16:57:32.0288 2360 [ E185D44FAC515A18D9DEDDC23C2CDF44 ] usbohci C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
16:57:32.0319 2360 usbohci - ok
16:57:32.0351 2360 [ 797D862FE0875E75C7CC4C1AD7B30252 ] usbprint C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
16:57:32.0397 2360 usbprint - ok
16:57:32.0444 2360 [ F991AB9CC6B908DB552166768176896A ] USBSTOR C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
16:57:32.0491 2360 USBSTOR - ok
16:57:32.0507 2360 [ 68DF884CF41CDADA664BEB01DAF67E3D ] usbuhci C:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
16:57:32.0538 2360 usbuhci - ok
16:57:32.0585 2360 [ 45F4E7BF43DB40A6C6B4D92C76CBC3F2 ] usbvideo C:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
16:57:32.0631 2360 usbvideo - ok
16:57:32.0678 2360 [ 6A8E8DFF9309F02F9C6EE4293262F3C3 ] USB_BusEnum_H C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USB_BusEnum_H.sys
16:57:32.0725 2360 USB_BusEnum_H - ok
16:57:32.0756 2360 [ 6A8E8DFF9309F02F9C6EE4293262F3C3 ] USB_BusEnum_T C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USB_BusEnum_T.sys
16:57:32.0787 2360 USB_BusEnum_T - ok
16:57:32.0834 2360 [ B3E1ADDF9EBACDF37F398FADB0378BE6 ] USB_ETS_H C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USB_ETS_H.sys
16:57:32.0897 2360 USB_ETS_H - ok
16:57:32.0943 2360 [ B3E1ADDF9EBACDF37F398FADB0378BE6 ] USB_ETS_T C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USB_ETS_T.sys
16:57:32.0959 2360 USB_ETS_T - ok
16:57:33.0006 2360 [ 305CF68E9E4EC875B73879F85557F667 ] USB_WinMux_H C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\USB_WinMux_H.sys
16:57:33.0053 2360 USB_WinMux_H - ok
16:57:33.0068 2360 USB_WinMux_T - ok
16:57:33.0115 2360 [ 081E6E1C91AEC36758902A9F727CD23C ] UxSms C:\windows\System32\uxsms.dll
16:57:33.0193 2360 UxSms - ok
16:57:33.0240 2360 [ 81951F51E318AECC2D68559E47485CC4 ] VaultSvc C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
16:57:33.0271 2360 VaultSvc - ok
16:57:33.0302 2360 [ A059C4C3EDB09E07D21A8E5C0AABD3CB ] vdrvroot C:\windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
16:57:33.0333 2360 vdrvroot - ok
16:57:33.0365 2360 [ C3CD30495687C2A2F66A65CA6FD89BE9 ] vds C:\windows\System32\vds.exe
16:57:33.0458 2360 vds - ok
16:57:33.0505 2360 [ 17C408214EA61696CEC9C66E388B14F3 ] vga C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
16:57:33.0536 2360 vga - ok
16:57:33.0567 2360 [ 8E38096AD5C8570A6F1570A61E251561 ] VgaSave C:\windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
16:57:33.0630 2360 VgaSave - ok
16:57:33.0661 2360 [ 5461686CCA2FDA57B024547733AB42E3 ] vhdmp C:\windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
16:57:33.0708 2360 vhdmp - ok
16:57:33.0723 2360 [ C829317A37B4BEA8F39735D4B076E923 ] viaagp C:\windows\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys
16:57:33.0755 2360 viaagp - ok
16:57:33.0786 2360 [ E02F079A6AA107F06B16549C6E5C7B74 ] ViaC7 C:\windows\system32\drivers\viac7.sys
16:57:33.0817 2360 ViaC7 - ok
16:57:33.0848 2360 [ E43574F6A56A0EE11809B48C09E4FD3C ] viaide C:\windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
16:57:33.0879 2360 viaide - ok
16:57:33.0911 2360 [ 4C63E00F2F4B5F86AB48A58CD990F212 ] volmgr C:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
16:57:33.0942 2360 volmgr - ok
16:57:34.0004 2360 [ B5BB72067DDDDBBFB04B2F89FF8C3C87 ] volmgrx C:\windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
16:57:34.0035 2360 volmgrx - ok
16:57:34.0098 2360 [ C37AEE5966EB5929E2051AC7409B5730 ] volsnap C:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
16:57:34.0129 2360 volsnap - ok
16:57:34.0160 2360 [ 9DFA0CC2F8855A04816729651175B631 ] vsmraid C:\windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
16:57:34.0207 2360 vsmraid - ok
16:57:34.0269 2360 [ 209A3B1901B83AEB8527ED211CCE9E4C ] VSS C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe
16:57:34.0379 2360 VSS - ok
16:57:34.0425 2360 [ 90567B1E658001E79D7C8BBD3DDE5AA6 ] vwifibus C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
16:57:34.0457 2360 vwifibus - ok
16:57:34.0488 2360 [ 7090D3436EEB4E7DA3373090A23448F7 ] vwififlt C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
16:57:34.0535 2360 vwififlt - ok
16:57:34.0566 2360 [ A3F04CBEA6C2A10E6CB01F8B47611882 ] vwifimp C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
16:57:34.0613 2360 vwifimp - ok
16:57:34.0675 2360 [ 55187FD710E27D5095D10A472C8BAF1C ] W32Time C:\windows\system32\w32time.dll
16:57:34.0753 2360 W32Time - ok
16:57:34.0784 2360 [ DE3721E89C653AA281428C8A69745D90 ] WacomPen C:\windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
16:57:34.0815 2360 WacomPen - ok
16:57:34.0862 2360 [ 3C3C78515F5AB448B022BDF5B8FFDD2E ] WANARP C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
16:57:34.0925 2360 WANARP - ok
16:57:34.0956 2360 [ 3C3C78515F5AB448B022BDF5B8FFDD2E ] Wanarpv6 C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
16:57:35.0018 2360 Wanarpv6 - ok
16:57:35.0112 2360 [ 353A04C273EC58475D8633E75CCD5604 ] WatAdminSvc C:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
16:57:35.0205 2360 WatAdminSvc - ok
16:57:35.0283 2360 [ 691E3285E53DCA558E1A84667F13E15A ] wbengine C:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe
16:57:35.0377 2360 wbengine - ok
16:57:35.0408 2360 [ 9614B5D29DC76AC3C29F6D2D3AA70E67 ] WbioSrvc C:\windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
16:57:35.0455 2360 WbioSrvc - ok
16:57:35.0486 2360 [ 34EEE0DFAADB4F691D6D5308A51315DC ] wcncsvc C:\windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
16:57:35.0564 2360 wcncsvc - ok
16:57:35.0611 2360 [ 5D930B6357A6D2AF4D7653BDABBF352F ] WcsPlugInService C:\windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
16:57:35.0658 2360 WcsPlugInService - ok
16:57:35.0720 2360 [ 1112A9BADACB47B7C0BB0392E3158DFF ] Wd C:\windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
16:57:35.0751 2360 Wd - ok
16:57:35.0798 2360 [ A840213F1ACDCC175B4D1D5AAEAC0D7A ] Wdf01000 C:\windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
16:57:35.0861 2360 Wdf01000 - ok
16:57:35.0907 2360 [ 46EF9DC96265FD0B423DB72E7C38C2A5 ] WdiServiceHost C:\windows\system32\wdi.dll
16:57:35.0970 2360 WdiServiceHost - ok
16:57:35.0985 2360 [ 46EF9DC96265FD0B423DB72E7C38C2A5 ] WdiSystemHost C:\windows\system32\wdi.dll
16:57:36.0048 2360 WdiSystemHost - ok
16:57:36.0063 2360 [ A9D880F97530D5B8FEE278923349929D ] WebClient C:\windows\System32\webclnt.dll
16:57:36.0141 2360 WebClient - ok
16:57:36.0188 2360 [ F56A25B240391620B6E31ACF656F2018 ] Wecsvc C:\windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
16:57:36.0251 2360 Wecsvc - ok
16:57:36.0297 2360 [ AC804569BB2364FB6017370258A4091B ] wercplsupport C:\windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
16:57:36.0375 2360 wercplsupport - ok
16:57:36.0407 2360 [ 08E420D873E4FD85241EE2421B02C4A4 ] WerSvc C:\windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
16:57:36.0485 2360 WerSvc - ok
16:57:36.0516 2360 [ 8B9A943F3B53861F2BFAF6C186168F79 ] WfpLwf  C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
16:57:36.0578 2360 WfpLwf - ok
16:57:36.0625 2360 [ 5CF95B35E59E2A38023836FFF31BE64C ] WIMMount C:\windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
16:57:36.0656 2360 WIMMount - ok
16:57:36.0719 2360 [ 3FAE8F94296001C32EAB62CD7D82E0FD ] WinDefend C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\mpsvc.dll
16:57:36.0781 2360 WinDefend - ok
16:57:36.0828 2360 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
16:57:36.0906 2360 [ 320B13F43726EB73B2D7AE8869AFAACE ] Winmgmt C:\windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
16:57:36.0953 2360 Winmgmt - ok
16:57:37.0031 2360 [ 845AF1BA23C8D5E64DEF61BCC441604C ] WinRing0_1_2_0 C:\Program Files\BatteryCare\WinRing0.sys
16:57:37.0077 2360 WinRing0_1_2_0 - ok
16:57:37.0171 2360 [ 895AD0D039FAAE12D4C25E028051344C ] WinRM C:\windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
16:57:37.0280 2360 WinRM - ok
16:57:37.0436 2360 [ 16935C98FF639D185086A3529B1F2067 ] Wlansvc C:\windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
16:57:37.0499 2360 Wlansvc - ok
16:57:37.0561 2360 [ 6067ACEF367E79914AF628FA1E9B5330 ] wlcrasvc C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Mesh\wlcrasvc.exe
16:57:37.0592 2360 wlcrasvc - ok
16:57:37.0670 2360 [ 0A70F4022EC2E14C159EFC4F69AA2477 ] wlidsvc C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
16:57:37.0764 2360 wlidsvc - ok
16:57:37.0811 2360 [ 0217679B8FCA58714C3BF2726D2CA84E ] WmiAcpi C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
16:57:37.0857 2360 WmiAcpi - ok
16:57:37.0920 2360 [ A1BCA34F741D285E8A7CD3F3E734BBBD ] wmiApSrv C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
16:57:37.0967 2360 wmiApSrv - ok
16:57:38.0060 2360 [ 3B40D3A61AA8C21B88AE57C58AB3122E ] WMPNetworkSvc C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
16:57:38.0591 2360 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
16:57:38.0653 2360 [ A2F0EC770A92F2B3F9DE6D518E11409C ] WPCSvc C:\windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
16:57:38.0700 2360 WPCSvc - ok
16:57:38.0747 2360 [ AA53356D60AF47EACC85BC617A4F3F66 ] WPDBusEnum C:\windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
16:57:38.0809 2360 WPDBusEnum - ok
16:57:38.0887 2360 [ 6DB3276587B853BF886B69528FDB048C ] ws2ifsl C:\windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
16:57:38.0949 2360 ws2ifsl - ok
16:57:39.0012 2360 [ 6F5D49EFE0E7164E03AE773A3FE25340 ] wscsvc C:\windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
16:57:39.0059 2360 wscsvc - ok
16:57:39.0090 2360 WSearch - ok
16:57:39.0199 2360 [ FC3EC24FCE372C89423E015A2AC1A31E ] wuauserv C:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
16:57:39.0324 2360 wuauserv - ok
16:57:39.0371 2360 [ 06E6F32C8D0A3F66D956F57B43A2E070 ] WudfPf C:\windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
16:57:39.0417 2360 WudfPf - ok
16:57:39.0464 2360 [ 867C301E8B790040AE9CF6486E8041DF ] WUDFRd C:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
16:57:39.0495 2360 WUDFRd - ok
16:57:39.0542 2360 [ FE47B7BC8EA320C2D9B5E5BF6E303765 ] wudfsvc C:\windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
16:57:39.0589 2360 wudfsvc - ok
16:57:39.0636 2360 [ FF2D745B560F7C71B31F30F4D49F73D2 ] WwanSvc C:\windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
16:57:39.0698 2360 WwanSvc - ok
16:57:39.0792 2360 [ DD0042F0C3B606A6A8B92D49AFB18AD6 ] YahooAUService C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
16:57:39.0839 2360 YahooAUService - ok
16:57:39.0854 2360 ztemtusbser - ok
16:57:39.0870 2360 ZTEusbmdm6k - ok
16:57:39.0901 2360 ZTEusbnmea - ok
16:57:39.0963 2360 ZTEusbser6k - ok
16:57:40.0041 2360 ================ Scan global ===============================
16:57:40.0119 2360 [ DAB748AE0439955ED2FA22357533DDDB ] C:\windows\system32\basesrv.dll
16:57:40.0151 2360 [ D70FE45855CAD4C0C6B1C1426ABDEBA9 ] C:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
16:57:40.0182 2360 [ D70FE45855CAD4C0C6B1C1426ABDEBA9 ] C:\windows\system32\winsrv.dll
16:57:40.0229 2360 [ 364455805E64882844EE9ACB72522830 ] C:\windows\system32\sxssrv.dll
16:57:40.0260 2360 [ 5F1B6A9C35D3D5CA72D6D6FDEF9747D6 ] C:\windows\system32\services.exe
16:57:40.0275 2360 [Global] - ok
16:57:40.0275 2360 ================ Scan MBR ==================================
16:57:40.0291 2360 [ 5B5E648D12FCADC244C1EC30318E1EB9 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
16:57:41.0289 2360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
16:57:41.0289 2360 ================ Scan VBR ==================================
16:57:41.0336 2360 [ BE0B4E57A478C7064754DCC9EBEB1E9A ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
16:57:41.0336 2360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
16:57:41.0352 2360 [ DC8BE12A3E3A9DCE5B94047373AFB084 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
16:57:41.0352 2360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2 - ok
16:57:41.0367 2360 [ 6FC03CB52C03DCCF5A6AC6D0D08A1B10 ] \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3
16:57:41.0383 2360 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition3 - ok
16:57:41.0383 2360 ============================================================
16:57:41.0383 2360 Scan finished
16:57:41.0383 2360 ============================================================
16:57:41.0399 3252 Detected object count: 7
16:57:41.0399 3252 Actual detected object count: 7
16:57:46.0937 3252 catchurl ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
16:57:46.0937 3252 catchurl ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
16:57:46.0937 3252 CDROM_Detect ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
16:57:46.0937 3252 CDROM_Detect ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
16:57:46.0937 3252 CDROM_Eject_H ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
16:57:46.0937 3252 CDROM_Eject_H ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
16:57:46.0952 3252 DrvAgent32 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
16:57:46.0952 3252 DrvAgent32 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
16:57:46.0952 3252 IDriverT ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
16:57:46.0952 3252 IDriverT ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
16:57:46.0952 3252 NMIndexingService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
16:57:46.0952 3252 NMIndexingService ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
16:57:46.0952 3252 PxHelp20 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
16:57:46.0952 3252 PxHelp20 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
16:57:55.0891 3360 Deinitialize success

*_


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

That scan has come up clean. I'd now like you to follow these instructions to run a Startup Repair: Windows 7 Startup Repair

You will need a retail copy of Windows 7 or a Repair disc. If you do not have either of these then follow these instructions to make a Repair disc, this will work in Safe Mode. How to create a Windows 7 System Repair Disc

Please post back and tell me if the repair was successful or not and if the PC will now boot into Normal Mode. Give details of any error messages you see if it fails.


----------

